# 11/17/2021 - AEW Dynamite | National Cowboy Shit Day



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1460242431262158862

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1460051171251351556


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Oh shit, Bryan Danielson is just going to destroy each member of Dark Order 1 by 1 isn't he until he gets to Hangman?

Looking forward to Sammy vs. Jay Lethal, could be a real show stealer. Haven't seen Lethal in years but if he's anywhere near as good as he used to be then it should be a real entertaining match, I miss seeing the TNT title defended weekly.

ISHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIi

I'd love ISHI vs. MIRO.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Not the strongest card but a lot of the guys on PPV will need a rest... Malakai and Eddie are apparently banged up and couldn't attend a convention.

Sammy vs. Jay should be good, Danielson is always good and seems indestructible right now.

I imagine we'll see the post-Full Gear cycle of storylines begin.

Ishii and Okada ride together, so if Ishii is in the house, there's a very good chance Okada will be unless he flew back to Japan early.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1460043476356190211
Ishii vs. Butcher:


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Yikes, not the kind of card you'd want after a pay per view.

Hangman and Bryan Danielson need to open the show. Forget some 20 minute match. After the conclusion of a two year story and Hangman already in one of the biggest fights of his life, you have to open the show with a segment between the two of them. AEW is basically the reverse WWE which eschews the 20 minute opening promo but it is absolutely appropriate this time around. Hangman is just the kind of young guy who Danielson said he wanted to beat the shit out of. We need to hear that and we need to hear it first. Then you can have him go off on Evil Uno to prove his point.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

I'm guessing this will be an angle-heavy show to set up some new storylines and feuds. Sammy vs Lethal should be fantastic, and the tag match will at least be interesting.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Wait, am I the only one thinking this is a banging card?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Apparently Butcher is leaving the Every Time I Die tour for the tag match because it's a dream of his to face Ishii.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Don't remember the last time I watched Ishii but it was a long time ago. Still get those flashbacks from Moxley/Ishii which was my fave 2019 G1 match. Hope he gets the ovation he deserves.

No point to bring Okada right before WK tho. Who you gonna put him against when the next PPV is in like 3 months


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm liking the card for Wednesday so far but would have much preferred Bryan vs Stu Grayson. We need a FIRE promo from Hangman Page. 

Hoping for some more development in the Shida vs Deeb feud as well. I wonder what the new feuds will be coming out of the PPV, everything outside of Bryan vs Hangman is up in the air.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

For some reason, Grayson never gets the big DO singles matches even though he's the best wrestler in the faction. It's always 10, Silver or Uno. Even Angels got his match with Omega, but Grayson never gets any love.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

In for AmDrag killing Uno. Lethal vs. Guevara should also be interesting.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

3venflow said:


> For some reason, Grayson never gets the big DO singles matches even though he's the best wrestler in the faction. It's always 10, Silver or Uno. Even Angels got his match with Omega, but Grayson never gets any love.


Maybe he legit doesn’t like singles or something?

can’t think of any other reason - cause he’s hella good


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Hangman stole my heart


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

* A formal statement from your new leader has been issued:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1460377103384330245*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit DMD said:


> * A formal statement from your new leader has been issued:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1460377103384330245*


Hangman is the best


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

National Cowboy Shit Day haha. Two of the bulletpoints play into Bryan’s veganism and earth consciousness.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1460370064268574725


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

The Legit DMD said:


> * A formal statement from your new leader has been issued:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1460377103384330245*


When will AEW learn that making your World Champion be stupid funny is a bad move?

If you want him to be funny have him make funny comments at his opponents like Rock and Austin used to.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> When will AEW learn that making your World Champion be stupid funny is a bad move?
> 
> If you want him to be funny have him make funny comments at his opponents like Rock and Austin used to.


I'm not a Hangman fan but that kind of humour seems to be what young people these days like. I see it all over YouTube and the internet in general. Granted that's hearsay.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

GNKenny said:


> I'm not a Hangman fan but that kind of humour seems to be what young people these days like. I see it all over YouTube and the internet in general. Granted that's hearsay.


Maybe I'm out of touch then


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Maybe I'm out of touch then


Ha. I have no idea what constitutes as cool these days myself to be honest and I'm far from old. I could be wrong, course.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Quite disappointing after a pretty enjoyable PPV. Lethal vs Guevara will be good but Lethal ain't gonna win so not much interest for me there. Danielson running through the Dark Order COULD be somewhat interesting, I don't know if it will be though. 

Hangman promo needs to kick off the show though.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> When will AEW learn that making your World Champion be stupid funny is a bad move?
> 
> If you want him to be funny have him make funny comments at his opponents like Rock and Austin used to.


That is not AEW / that is him

that’s why people like him - he’s authentic

that’s his real personality


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Normally I'd be mad orange is teaming with ishii but I'm just glad to see the pitbull and I'm counting my blessings it's not yano 

Solid card for tv


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Sound card at best, but AEW usually pull off these types of shows.

Hangman and Bryan have to start the show with a promo - agree with that consensus

I don't mind Hangman being mates with the DO, and I don't mind the DO as an enhancement talent / comedy act, and I even thought the ending of the ppv was quite poignant ... BUT I don't necessarily want to see them in further angles together and I don't want to see Bryan go through DO one by one to get to Hangman.

And get OC off my tv


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Pockets on the main show.

Pass.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Let’s see what’s next for Cody.


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

Orange Cassidy and Tomohiro Ishii is the dream team I needed. It should be a fun match and Butchers/Ishii interactions will be intriguing. 

Guevara vs Lethal sounds like a great TNT title defense.

Danielson vs Uno is on paper the least interesting match of Bryan's AEW career to date.

Above all, the focal point of this show is what's next for Hangman and The Elite.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Acclaimed vs Rush and Martin could be fun.

Lethal and Sammy will be worth a watch. 

Hangman in his hometown should be a good watch.

Uno, Nyla, Orange Cassidy, Butcher, Blade should all be on dark and nothing else at this point. No idea who the NJPW guy is... but given who he’s surrounded by in this match he’s not someone to take all that seriously.

Two matches worth watching and one segment. Not great for an episode like this but at least the young bucks aren’t wrestling for 20 mins.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

La Parka said:


> Acclaimed vs Rush and Martin could be fun.
> 
> Lethal and Sammy will be worth a watch.
> 
> ...


Nyla vs Shida should be a good match too. Nyla is underreated in this type of matches and Shida is Shida.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I really want to see Miro vs. Ishii.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

ProjectGargano said:


> Nyla vs Shida should be a good match too. Nyla is underreated in this type of matches and Shida is Shida.


It will be passable because Shida will carry her.

The thing to watch in that match will be whatever Serena does. I want Shida to win because of course but it's clear the Serena Deeb feud isn't over which is great. The beef with Serena is better than anything she did as champion.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I think Nyla beats Shida because she's 0-2 against Shida (both on PPVs) and they seem to want to keep her a threat. Plus Shida is 'hurt' due to Serena's attack, won the lead-in match on the PPV pre-show, and the winner faces Ruby or Statlander. So everything points to Nyla who then puts over the winner of Ruby/Statlander in the semis.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Ah yes finally daniel brian vs dork order

We all knew it would happen eventually


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles (Sep 14, 2016)

Buhalovski said:


> Don't remember the last time I watched Ishii but it was a long time ago. Still get those flashbacks from Moxley/Ishii which was my fave 2019 G1 match. Hope he gets the ovation he deserves.
> 
> No point to bring Okada right before WK tho. Who you gonna put him against when the next PPV is in like 3 months


Just give me an Okada/Omega face off before writing Omega off TV for a few weeks. Not gonna happen, but I am craving another Okada/Omega interaction 😅


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Honestly, meh card following a PPV. They should open with a promo this time for sure though. Set the tone for night cause starting off with a random match to follow up Page’s win is stupid.

I’m not very high on Sammy’s matches, always finisher spamfest, I dread the day he’ll face Adam Cole. 
Haven’t seen Lethal in years I hope he’s still got it.



3venflow said:


> For some reason, Grayson never gets the big DO singles matches even though he's the best wrestler in the faction. It's always 10, Silver or Uno. Even Angels got his match with Omega, but Grayson never gets any love.


Tell me about it. Shit’s infuriating. He’s by far the best DO member and he’s probably the most underrated guy in AEW for ring work. Hoping his match with Bryan can open some eyes, they’ll have a banger for sure.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

3venflow said:


> I think Nyla beats Shida because she's 0-2 against Shida (both on PPVs) and they seem to want to keep her a threat. Plus Shida is 'hurt' due to Serena's attack, won the lead-in match on the PPV pre-show, and the winner faces Ruby or Statlander. So everything points to Nyla who then puts over the winner of Ruby/Statlander in the semis.





The Definition of Technician said:


> Honestly, meh card following a PPV. They should open with a promo this time for sure though. Set the tone for night cause starting off with a random match to follow up Page’s win is stupid.
> 
> I’m not very high on Sammy’s matches, always finisher spamfest, I dread the day he’ll face Adam Cole.
> Haven’t seen Lethal in years I hope he’s still got it.
> ...


Yes, Grayson is incredible and the people are starting to know, i don't understand how AEW don't give him a singles match, an opportunity to shine.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Currently 4,654 tickets sold for Dynamite tomorrow, 85% of those available. Will surely pass 90% with walk-up. There's fewer than 800 tickets left, all of them in the high seats.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Go Hangman


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

La Parka said:


> Acclaimed vs Rush and Martin could be fun.
> 
> Lethal and Sammy will be worth a watch.
> 
> ...


Do you remember KENTA from earlier this February?

Well, he’s an upper mid-carder heel. Tomohiro Ishii is pretty much on the same role on the card except for the fact that he’s a babyface in this case.

Tomohiro Ishii is a member of CHAOS (which Kazuchika Okada is a part of too).

He’s also the current NEVER Openweight Champion (who just beat Jay White for it a few days ago on Saurday).

Ishii has won the NEVER Openweight championship multiple times, and he’s a former NEVER Openweight 6-Man Tag Champion too.

He also generally puts on some of the best matches/performances in the G1 tournament every year too.

Ishii is an excellent wrestler, and he’s a hard-hitting brawler too. He’s pretty much always completely serious in the ring. I’ve RARELY ever seen this dude smile too.

His finisher is the Brainbuster.

Trust me, Ishii is definitely worth taking seriously. Expect to see plenty of stiff, hard-hitting offense from him tomorrow night on Dynamite


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Ishii just won the NEVER title from Jay White, wonder if he'll carry it on Dynamite.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

‘Road to‘ premieres in 3 min


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

AEW’s Road To’s are always so fantastic. Loved the swagger and anger of punk in his promo. Very well done.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

😍 😍 😍

Maybe they'll bring him out after Danielson dispatches Evil Uno.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

3venflow said:


> 😍 😍 😍
> 
> Maybe they'll bring him out after Danielson dispatches Evil Uno.
> 
> View attachment 111826


I really hope they open the show with this, just have Hangman play a semi-tweener and go in on Bryan and his veganism lol, can't wait


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> ‘Road to‘ premieres in 3 min


Awesome! Hangman's promo was great and I loved Punk's. Slowly, but surely, he's getting pissed off about the shade being tossed his way, and will snap.


----------



## VGK (Nov 17, 2021)

Nice looking card. I'd like to see Lethal beat Sammy for the TNT title, feels like he hasn't done much with it imo. Page celebration should be fun.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> Do you remember KENTA from earlier this February?
> 
> Well, he’s an upper mid-carder heel. Tomohiro Ishii is pretty much on the same role on the card except for the fact that he’s a babyface in this case.
> 
> ...


If we are supposed to think this guy is anything other than a comedy goof, why are they putting him anywhere near the goofy company mascot?

Some of the stuff they do is breathtakingly dumb.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Two Sheds said:


> If we are supposed to think this guy is anything other than a comedy goof, why are they putting him anywhere near the goofy company mascot?
> 
> Some of the stuff they do is breathtakingly dumb.


CHAOS being allies with Orange Cassidy, Best Friends, Wheeler YUTA, and Kris Statlander is just a more convenient way to introduce more NJPW wrestlers on TV without having to use Jon Moxley or even the Elite.

I could just show you examples of Tomohiro Ishii being a serious competitor myself with the following GIFs down below 














































For the record, Tomohiro Ishii may be a serious character, but he's not above teaming with comedy-relief characters. Toru Yano is part of the CHAOS stable too, and they've both teamed up multiple times before.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> CHAOS being allies with Orange Cassidy, Best Friends, Wheeler YUTA, and Kris Statlander is just a more convenient way to introduce more NJPW wrestlers on TV without having to use Jon Moxley or even the Elite.
> 
> I could just show you examples of Tomohiro Ishii being a serious competitor myself with the following GIFs down below
> 
> ...


Sounds like there will be plenty of goofy antics ahead. What an awful decision. I will laugh pretty hard when Okada makes his debut getting out of the minivan.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Two Sheds said:


> Sounds like there will be plenty of goofy antics ahead. What an awful decision. I will laugh pretty hard when Okada makes his debut getting out of the minivan.


you should - okada loves the goofy stuff


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*"There are no casuals." No, they definitely exist. You just run them off with dumb shit like this:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1460404763955236870*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit DMD said:


> *"There are no casuals." No, they definitely exist. You just run them off with dumb shit like this:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1460404763955236870*


shows what you know - casuals love Evil Uno


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you should - okada loves the goofy stuff


Well, that is one way to ruin your aura for an entire hemisphere.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

Ishii once beat Omega, while Kenny was the IWGP Champion, during the G1 about three years ago. He's a very credible in-ring guy.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Hangman's music better be the first thing we hear tonight.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Jedah said:


> Hangman's music better be the first thing we hear tonight.


Agreed. This show should be centered around Hangman.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Two Sheds said:


> Well, that is one way to ruin your aura for an entire hemisphere.


the true greats can be goofy one day and serious the next

scsa, rock, foley were all hella goofy sometimes from clips i’ve seen


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

edge and Christian made their names off of goofiness.

people like to laugh and be entertained


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

After another good PPV, they back it up by giving us a Nyla Rose match, having a badass in Ishii partner a geek in Orange Cassidy, and have Danielson face a member of the Dark Order 🤦‍♂️

Looks like it will have to be the segments that make this episode watchable.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Two Sheds said:


> If we are supposed to think this guy is anything other than a comedy goof, why are they putting him anywhere near the goofy company mascot?
> 
> Some of the stuff they do is breathtakingly dumb.


It's interesting because Ishii is part of a stable in NJPW called CHAOS, which also includes Toru Yano, who is way more comedic based than OC actually if you watch him. He's tagged with Yano in NJPW probably more than anybody at this point, but still has always retained his "tough AF" demeanor.

I can see him and OC making sense given how the Yano dynamic works (and that Best Friends are technically in CHAOS now), and regardless of how some see OC, most people enjoy him and he's wrestled more than ever in his last bunch of matches. So I get why they're doing what they are, although personally I'd have him fight somebody like Miro who can beat him while looking great.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

The Legit DMD said:


> *"There are no casuals." No, they definitely exist. You just run them off with dumb shit like this:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1460404763955236870*


Fucking hell.

Exactly why the title should've been kept away from that jabroni Page. Now the supposed most protected title or however they labelled it in the world is now associated with the lamest stable of all time.

Those hundreds of thousands of fans that came for Punk and Bryan, that were ran off in an instant, aren't coming back. What an absolute waste.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Happy National Cowboy Shit Day!










Also, Jay Lethal:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1460982307074895872


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Show should open and close with Hangman. Hangman opens with a promo, and closes to confront Danielson when he won't let Uno out of Cattle Mutilation. Latter would need an explanation as to why no other Dark Order members would help Uno first.


----------



## Jamescaws (Jul 18, 2021)

Erik. said:


> Oh shit, Bryan Danielson is just going to destroy each member of Dark Order 1 by 1 isn't he until he gets to Hangman?


_YES!! YES!! YES!!_


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

RiverFenix said:


> Show should open and close with Hangman. Hangman opens with a promo, and closes to confront Danielson when he won't let Uno out of Cattle Mutilation. Latter would need an explanation as to why no other Dark Order members would help Uno first.


Agreed.

If they really want to make Hangman into a bigger star with this title run, have him come out tonight, first thing, on a horse, in his home state.

He rode the horse at All Out when he lost. Let him ride one now as he returns home as champ.

But I'm getting my hopes up. I'm fully expecting something like the Dante/Lio tag match to start. That's always what this company does. Fine on most weeks but not tonight.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> the true greats can be goofy one day and serious the next
> 
> scsa, rock, foley were all hella goofy sometimes from clips i’ve seen


But they did not debut to an American audience with the Oddities did they? Initial impressions matter and anyone debuting with the goofs getting rides to work in their friend's mom's van are going to come across as comedy jobbers. I know the super hardcores do not seem to understand this but most people watching have no idea who most of the NJPW guys are. They may have heard a few of the bigger names, but if this name they have heard debuts standing next to the janitor, that is a poor first impression.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Two Sheds said:


> But they did not debut to an American audience with the Oddities did they? Initial impressions matter and anyone debuting with the goofs getting rides to work in their friend's mom's van are going to come across as comedy jobbers. I know the super hardcores do not seem to understand this but most people watching have no idea who most of the NJPW guys are. They may have heard a few of the bigger names, but if this name they have heard debuts standing next to the janitor, that is a poor first impression.


initial impressions are only bad if you buy into the whole ‘pockets r bad’ narrative

which i and the majority don’t - so your comparison is dead in the water

95% does not see OC as a ‘comedy janitor jobber’ - but you kinda ignore that fact in your hyperbole

and even if they did - a good talent will be able to shake off any ’stink’ of being beside a jobber - after all, there is Miro who was beside Kip


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Two Sheds said:


> But they did not debut to an American audience with the Oddities did they? Initial impressions matter and anyone debuting with the goofs getting rides to work in their friend's mom's van are going to come across as comedy jobbers. I know the super hardcores do not seem to understand this but most people watching have no idea who most of the NJPW guys are. They may have heard a few of the bigger names, but if this name they have heard debuts standing next to the janitor, that is a poor first impression.


If wrestling fans and/or casuals don't know about, or haven't seen AEW at this point, entering their third year of existence, there's little chance of that happening, no matter who is brought into the company. Punk was right in his comments. For your opinion to be true, you have to admit that AEW either has a hardcore fan-base or a casual fan-base, but not both.

The example you gave was something that had been done about a year and a half ago and if a viewer is new to the product today and initial impressions matter, what you said isn't part of your argument. In my opinion, I do believe that AEW has a hardcore fan-base, so I therefore also believe that same fan-base, also knows who the NJPW talent are. If a casual happens to stumble across the program and sees a NJPW talent, do you not think that person may become a fan, just as much as you say the opposite? To dismiss that notion, just isn't being fair to that potential new fan.

Did you like Steve Austin's original gimmick? How about Rocky Maivia? HHH? First impressions, right?


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

RiverFenix said:


> Show should open and close with Hangman. Hangman opens with a promo, and closes to confront Danielson when he won't let Uno out of Cattle Mutilation. Latter would need an explanation as to why no other Dark Order members would help Uno first.


Would not make any sense for the version of the Bryan character we have seen to date to hold onto a submission after the bell.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Scuba Steve said:


> Would not make any sense for the version of the Bryan character we have seen to date to hold onto a submission after the bell.


I think it would. He's all business and not about the young guys but winning titles. He said as much in an interview in the Full Gear build up. Also sorta crapped on Eddie Kingston for not being ready physically. I think he's presenting more of a no-shits-given edge to him. I don't think American Dragon vs Anxious Millennial Cowboy can be pure babyface vs babyface, AmDrag will heel up a bit. He could act this way against Hangman to get his attention and snap him back to reality after his opening show celebration etc.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

RiverFenix said:


> I think it would. He's all business and not about the young guys but winning titles. He said as much in an interview in the Full Gear build up. Also sorta crapped on Eddie Kingston for not being ready physically. I think he's presenting more of a no-shits-given edge to him. I don't think American Dragon vs Anxious Millennial Cowboy can be pure babyface vs babyface, AmDrag will heel up a bit. He could act this way against Hangman to get his attention and snap him back to reality after his opening show celebration etc.


I don't see it. Holding on after the bell is a true heel move and one that can lead to injury and taking away someone's livelihood. It's also disrespectful and that doesn't fit the man we have been presented with. 

Danielson might come across as more of a tweener in this fued if they so choose but I doubt they would have his character go that far that fast.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

for those that didn't see 'Road to'

Punk is getting spicy 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1461026346910420994


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Punk getting and holding the TNT title for awhile wouldn't be bad. Warner seemingly wants Punk to be focal point, so putting "their" title on him might appease that. Sammy vs Punk could be a damn good match as well.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Kind of a "meh" card. Bryan is good, but against another Dork order? I lost interest there. No desire at all to watch Nyla Rose or Butcher/Blade and OC/Ishii.. Martin is fine, but he´s a curtain jerker who´s just on his way up. Looks like Sammy and Lethal has to carry the show tonight...
Wonder what kind of ratings this is gonna draw?
AEW Ratings prediction game

(subtle, right?  )


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

"Little by little, day by day, I'm remembering who the fuck I am." - CM Punk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Kill the rankings already. Jesus Christ this is embarrassing. 

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1461080611213479941*


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Kill the rankings already. Jesus Christ this is embarrassing.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1461080611213479941*


I see no issue. You just love to bitch.

Happy Cowboy Shit day folks!!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Kill the rankings already. Jesus Christ this is embarrassing.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1461080611213479941*


you leave the rankings alone you saucy little minx!

go sit in the corner with the old people watching NXT and think about what you did!


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Tonight should be like making the start of a new season. Looking forward to it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Yo Yo Listennnn

Lio is good on the stick


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1461088259539456001


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Yo Yo Listennnn
> 
> Lio is good on the stick
> 
> ...


no charisma chris


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Wait, am I the only one thinking this is a banging card?


It's a great card


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Lol - Hangman showed up to the arena today with steer horns on his new tesla


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1461106110568538114
also…


Spoiler: Someone backstage



briscoes 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1461110124307697664


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Lol - Hangman showed up to the arena today with steer horns on his new tesla
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1461106110568538114
> ...


Lol I can't wait for the Hangman era. Feels like a new season as said above after a year of The Elite being in the spotlight.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Enjoy the show boys, won't have time to watch it today. 

"Cowoy shit"


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS. Sign these two then reform reDRagon next month and AEW has one of the GOAT tag divisions.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1461113684013588487


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Sad Panda said:


> edge and Christian made their names off of goofiness.
> 
> people like to laugh and be entertained


Absolutely nut it didn't get them far. It got them a solid spot in the company. Comedy is needed but rarely those are pushed as a big attraction.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

3venflow said:


> YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1461113684013588487


They would be so good In aew. These dudes need to finally make it to the main scene. Rip these nerds apart


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

3venflow said:


> YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS. Sign these two then reform reDRagon next month and AEW has one of the GOAT tag divisions.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1461113684013588487


Eeek spoiler tags brotha lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Prosper said:


> Lol I can't wait for the Hangman era. Feels like a new season after a year of The Elite being in the spotlight.


its so weird right

we’re entering an era where the first 3 champs might not be on the show

jericho is going on a fozzy tour
mox is in rehab
kenny is going for surgery

truly a time for new faces again

if cage didn’t wash his mouth out, he might’ve been on the ‘to be elevated’ track


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> its so weird right
> 
> we’re entering an era where the first 3 champs might not be on the show
> 
> ...


Yeah feels really weird lol, Hangman vs Bryan in itself is so fresh. Those 3 guys are out and you still have Cody, Black, PAC, Bryan, Punk, Cole, Darby, MJF, Archer (after he gets back from injury) and maybe even Wardlow to hold shit down until they return, and those 3 guys will be back way before Hangman can run through that list. 

Brian Cage is probably gonna get let go, I wonder if WWE signs him. He's the most "lost in the shuffle" guy in AEW. He already feuded with Hangman though so I wouldn't be too interested in another program so soon.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Streets are saying The Briscoes are in the back. That's the shit I like to hear.*


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Wonder if they temporarily align The Briscoes, Lethal along with some other talent for ROH.
Lethal can perhaps cheat tonight to win the TNT title.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Let’s go! Hope it’s a great show tonight


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Now that the cat is out the bag, hoping for a Lucha Bros vs Briscoes non-title match soon if they come in as heels.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Lol - Hangman showed up to the arena today with steer horns on his new tesla
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1461106110568538114
> ...


That spoiler is great news!!!


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

3venflow said:


> YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS. Sign these two then reform reDRagon next month and AEW has one of the GOAT tag divisions.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1461113684013588487


Please have FTR go to the ring and bitch about getting screwed at Full Gear only for Dem Boys to debut and put them on blast!!!!


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

What a fucking tag division they will have even more so with the briscoes.

I dont really want fish and riley in AEW but no doubting they can add to the tag division.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

omaroo said:


> What a fucking tag division they will have even more so with the briscoes.
> 
> I dont really want fish and riley in AEW but no doubting they can add to the tag division.


Imagine if they added Gresham and he teamed up with Lethal as well.
That's easily the strongest tag division we've seen in a while.
Jim Cornette will probably mark out.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Kenny.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Gn1212 said:


> Imagine if they added Gresham and he teamed up with Lethal as well.
> That's easily the strongest tag division we've seen in a while.
> Jim Cornette will probably mark out.


They will have the best tag division in the business imo.

Tough to see any company with as good top to bottom tag division that AEW will have.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Hangman describing the company he keeps


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

They should just let jay win. They cant have 2 BORING champs at the same time


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Trish Adora worked the Elevation taping before the show. One of ROH's released talents and probably the best female free agent not named Tessa Blanchard.





__





Loading…






www.washingtonpost.com





Willow Nightingale also appeared. Not her first AEW appearance but she's another good talent in her 20s.

They do seem to be taking an interest in quite a few from ROH and I'm glad. ROH's roster has more desirable talent than the latest batch of WWE releases.

Tony Nese also had a singles match on Elevation. His first two matches were at the Universal Studios tapings so this is his first match in front of the main AEW audience,


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

I think I already saw this movie at least 10 times before Dynamite


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

COWBOY SHIT opens.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh they're clearly setting up Cole leaving The Elite, they're definitely gonna reform Undisputed Era as soon Kyle gets there.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Already conflict between Cole and Omega...laying the seeds.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Yeah we’re getting Omega vs Cole for sure


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Kenny taking time away and told Cole to stay in his fucking lane. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ugh starting out surrounded by the dorks.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

I read "Virginia is for Losers" at first


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

In my opinion, this should have started with Page on his own. He’s the champ, he’s the star.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Two Sheds said:


> Ugh starting out surrounded by the dorks.


Yeah i knew that was coming, completely kills the image of Hangman with those dorks all in there with him.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Cleaner I got this🤣


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

A babyface with that much backup is ridiculous, nevermind that they're indy bush league dorks....


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Man Hangman looks great with that gold


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Ouzen said:


> Cleaner I got this🤣


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

God their belt looks so fucking good


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Are we legit stuck with Dark Order forever now?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Not even going to give him a full victory promo?


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Page looking like he was about to cry.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Prosper said:


> Man Hangman looks great with that gold


But he looks terrible with those masked dorks. Imagine Stone Cold with the belt and The Oddities all standing behind him.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Hangman beating Bryan clean is best for business


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Am I watching Raw right now?


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

great crowd tonight


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

If Page‘s title reign is going to consist of him being partnered with Dark Order, then it’s going to fucking suck.


----------



## shawnyhc01 (Feb 25, 2011)

Araxen said:


> Page looking like he was about to cry.


He is holding back his tears


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Whoanma said:


>


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Nice way to ruin Page's debut with the belt with the dork order of course


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

For some reason. Adam would be the perfect main guy in WWE if he was there now.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Bryan turning heel?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Holy shit

Wrestlemania mention.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

I'm loving Bryan being heel.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Wowwwww what a promo this is becoming from Bryan


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

He legit looks so good with that championship though!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Heel Bryan coming out to play a bit lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

WRESTLEMANIA REFERENCE? LOL


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Lol BD bringing up WWE…going full heel here


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Even I agree DO shouldn't be there


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Trophies said:


> Heel Bryan coming out to play a bit lmao


How about TREE HUGGER BRYAN?


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes feed me heel Bryan!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Alright_Mate said:


> If Page‘s title reign is going to consist of him being partnered with Dark Order, then it’s going to fucking suck.





Chan Hung said:


> Nice way to ruin Page's debut with the belt with the dork order of course


I knew this was how it was gonna be, thats why i wasn't really looking forward to seeing him winning it cause these dorks are gonna be attached to his ass the entire reign.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Turning Danielson heel? Weird move.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Bryan mentioned WrestleMania!!!!!!!!!! Ooop!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Bryan playing the heel is surprising


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

How dare they boo


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Two Sheds said:


> Turning Danielson heel? Weird move.


He's an incredible heel.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Two Sheds said:


> Turning Danielson heel? Weird move.


He’s going to put Hangman over for sure.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I didn't think the fans would start booing Bryan so quickly.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> How dare they boo


FICKLE!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bryan turns heel before Cody? Go figure.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

BD is great as a heel. Best heel promo I’ve heard him cut


----------



## BroncoBuster3 (Apr 19, 2021)

Genuine question..

Would it have been a better look if the entire roster came out to congratulate Hangman instead of just the Dark Order?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Colt Cabana feeling more relevant than he's ever been, enjoy it Colt cause this is as big you get being a wallflower in a group of dorks.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Ouzen said:


> He's an incredible heel.


He’s great as both, but I rather have face Danielson.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

I don't mind the odd face v face match


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Great segment!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Joseph92 said:


> I didn't think the fans would start booing Bryan so quickly.


He is serious and wants to kick some ass, not flipping around in a mask. Of course they boo him.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Well…I didn’t see this coming but it definitely was awesome.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Bryan just can not fucking miss right now


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Bryan has no problem heeling it up right now! This is epic!!!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Bryan is heeling it up and I love it, lol. He mentioned WrestleMania on AEW television just to piss the fans off 🤣*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So they transition from this to Bryan vs Evil Uno? LMFAO!!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I don't think he is turning heel, he's just doing the one night act in Hanger's hometown. After they wrestle, there'll be a handshake IMO. Britt vs Velvet, Mox vs Archer also saw hometown reversed roles.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

This was a hella good segment


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Bryan is heeling it up and I love it, lol. He mentioned WrestleMania on AEW television just to piss the fans off 🤣*


Loved it. Got the AEW fans pissed.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Bryan turns heel before Cody? Go figure.


Bryan won't shed a tear when they boo him.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Mess! They really need to get the dork order off tv and away from Adam Page they are holding him back. 💀


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

That would have been the perfect start if Dark Order weren’t in the ring.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Good opening segment. Would’ve been great but you have 7-8 jobbers in the ring for your world champs coronation. They looked comically out of place


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ProjectGargano said:


> This was a hella good segment


Was good. I agree.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> Bryan turns heel before Cody? Go figure.


Cody can't handle the Twitter crowd. He can't handle being heel in the current era.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

The Dark order kind of being used as scenery. Evil Uno is fighting Danielson right now and was awfully quiet


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Trophies said:


> Bryan won't shed a tear when they boo him.


Or suck their dick by going "I love you guys too much to be a bad guy" like Cody's bitch ass.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Alright_Mate said:


> That would have been the perfect start if Dark Order weren’t in the ring.


Yep. Let the champ own it alone. Stop clinging the goofs around him. Not everyone needs a fucking stable. Look at this, Daniel turning heel but ironically is doing it alone while Page has all his buds to back him up as a heel would LOL


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Just shows how good Bryan is when he can turn heel on a dime and instantly get heat.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Time for him and Punk to go heel belt collecting


----------



## shawnyhc01 (Feb 25, 2011)

Hangman is a so legit champ!! BTW, Bryan can really play face and heel at the same time!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Page would seem much more bad ass alone. Just saying.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Joseph92 said:


> I didn't think the fans would start booing Bryan so quickly.


Bryan can heel it up with the best of them. Thats some top guy shit.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

The planet's champion


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That was a great segment, mentioning Wrestlemania came outta nowhere


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Dork Order are gonna completely ruin Hangman's title reign, i can't get into any of shit with those dorks all around him constantly.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

That was amazing! This Bryan Danielson is the best. He isn't here to kiss babies and be a hero. He's here to be the best.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Incredible how Bryan legit just turned heel with a single promo. This is fantastic stuff.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

This needs to be short and to the point.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Evil Uno has his best trash bag on for his match with Bryan Danielson.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Bryan can't believe he's wrestling this fat gas station attendant wearing a mask right now. You can see the disgust on his face.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

I don't mind him being friends with DO and have the odd meeting backstage - but not when celebrating the title and no angles together


----------



## BroncoBuster3 (Apr 19, 2021)

Found the Danielson stuff too random and it came across odd. Also hinting at a match between the two and then giving the crowd Danielson VS Uno is something the crowd shouldn't be eating up


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I thought BD was quite a bit better on the mic than Page. BD feels like he gets personal when talking in a promo, while it feels like Page just delivers a speech,


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*THAT'S RIGHT BRYAN, DO NOT SELL FOR THIS CLOWN!*


----------



## shawnyhc01 (Feb 25, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> Incredible how Bryan legit just turned heel with a single promo. This is fantastic stuff.


Becky Lynch should watch this episode. She tried so hard to be a heel.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ouzen said:


> He's an incredible heel.


I am not saying he is not good at it, I am just surprised there it would work mere months after his hugh debut.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Crowd actually booing Bryan and cheering for Evil fucking Uno, these fans have no taste at all good lord.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> Dork Order are gonna completely ruin Hangman's title reign, i can't get into any of shit with those dorks all around him constantly.


The dork order needs to be taken off tv and away from Adam Page ASAP!


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

and someone had the audacity to say Danielson has no personality


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> The dork order needs to be taken off tv and away from Adam Page ASAP!


Again its the equivalent of Stone Cold being buddies with The Oddities.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Aubrey dressed like a whore ref lol….red lipstick and tons of eye shadow


----------



## shawnyhc01 (Feb 25, 2011)

Randy Lahey said:


> I thought BD was quite a bit better on the mic than Page. BD feels like he gets personal when talking in a promo, while it feels like Page just delivers a speech,


Hangman can really talk!! He becomes better and better if you watch his back days promo!!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Uno can throw some damn chops! 😳


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

lol @ the Book>1 womens match sign


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Really hope at some point Bryan starts tearing the Dork Order apart on the mic and bringing up how terrible they are.


----------



## Fifth Horseman (Sep 28, 2007)

No chants already


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Ham and Egger said:


> Uno can throw some damn chops! 😳


Uno and Grayson arent terrible in the ring they can go


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Bryan aggressive af


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Really hope at some point Bryan starts tearing the Dork Order apart on the mic.


And physically. Retire them all.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Bryan wrestling a brutal Japanese style is a joy to watch


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

RIP Uno


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

I am curious to see how fans will react to Danielson when they go out Virginia.


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

Danielson is a very good heel (always has been, even back to his ROH ‘tweener’ days) but it came out of nowhere.

I’m torn.

It would be nice if the commentary reflected it somewhat.

But at the same time, I can’t then have a go at the commentators for speculating on his mentality, rather than giving him the ‘MJF treatment’

Basically, it seems like AEW’s framing might be that he’s antagonising Dark Order/Page rather than turning heel?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Beat the crap out of these masked footstools.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

kick his fucking head in Dragon


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Bryan really playing the heel. DAMN.

I get it and liking it, but I really wasn't expecting him to play a heel in this feud. Quite a shock.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Cocky dick Danielson easily dispatching the Dark Order one by one could be a lot of fun.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Im actually cheering Bryan Danielson when hes kicking Dork Order ass 😂


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Bryan flexing in that hold lmao


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

I hope he doesnt go through DO one by one to get to hangman


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Match was too long, but that's how star vs jobber should be executed. Bryan made Uno look like the joke he is.*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

They got to move away from the instant pass out submissions.


----------



## shawnyhc01 (Feb 25, 2011)

I respect Bryan a lot. No maater the champ or jobber, he always delivers a good match


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Great heel work by BD


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Bryan heeling it up heavy in Virginia. There’s the planets champion that I’ve missed.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Man…never thought Bryan would turn heel tonight and it feels fucking great as a fan to get something you didn’t see coming. This is what makes wrestling fun.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

He should bring this up, if he faces Scorpio Sky


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

The Legit DMD said:


> *THAT'S RIGHT BRYAN, DO NOT SELL FOR THIS CLOWN!*


I genuinely love Punk and Bryan not selling corny shit.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Match felt a tad too long/competitive, but not overly so — so okay.

What is up with these guys putting on submission holds and then immediately the ref rings the bell? No one goes out that fast and everyone knows it.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Does Tony just have to jump in the ring and randomly interview everyone? Why do we need Tony to get in there anyways? Bryan could've just gotten on the mc without him.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Danielson vs Colt Cabana will be a throwback match.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Danielson is the biggest face in the company to me right now. Put all the dorks on the shelf.


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Bryan gonna beat all the Dork Order memebers? GOOD!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Take all the Dork Order? Bryan is a face to me


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Destroy them all Bryan!


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Good thing Tony Schiavone ran down to the ring for that.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Bryan vs Cabana sounds pretty good actually


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I don't need to see Bryan run a full Dark Order gauntlet*.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Kick the heads in of all the Dark Order? That's a face move to me.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Bryan heeling it up heavy in Virginia. There’s the planets champion that I’ve missed.


Kale Boy Shit! Kale Boy Shit!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Genuinely forgot Colt Cabana was a thing


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Bryan saying he's gonna kick all the Dork Order's heads in made me smile, please put all of them on the shelf.


----------



## shawnyhc01 (Feb 25, 2011)

Am waiting Punk vs Cabana as well


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

The Legit DMD said:


> *I don't need to see Bryan run a full Dark Order gauntlet*.


Anna Jay is already preparing a sick note


----------



## BroncoBuster3 (Apr 19, 2021)

Is Danielson the heel if he's going to destroy the Dark Order? Seems like a face thing to do to me


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

shawnyhc01 said:


> Am waiting Punk vs Cabana as well


Doubt Punk wants anything to do with Cabana, i don't ever see him wrestling him.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

MJF confirming that Hangman is next. Hopefully they hold off until DON4.


----------



## BroncoBuster3 (Apr 19, 2021)

Danielson could run the Loser Cult gauntlet in a single night. Give them all two minutes with him in the ring, with Preston Vance being the only one getting some offense in and be done with it.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Bryan is going to win the title off Hanger.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Anna Jay is already preparing a sick note


He should pull a Tommy Dreamer and grab her and Brie and say he'll take 'em both, he's hardcore.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

First 30 minutes have been perfect.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

The eventual Johnny Hungie vs Danielson match will be pretty good


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Heel Danielson is a nice change of pace. He and Punk having a redeux of their world ttile feud from 2012 could be dope.

Maxwell killing it as usual with that promo. Hopefully his knee injury isn't too bad if it's legit.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

This a great start of the show. This could end up one of the best Dynamite shows ever. We've got Punk, Lethal v Sammy and The Briscoes possibly debuting as well.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Damn, Bryan is awesome.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Are we heading towards undefeated and ruthless CM Punk vs undefeated and ruthless Danielson?


----------



## shawnyhc01 (Feb 25, 2011)

Bryan doesn't need the belt, he is way above the belt.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I hope Malakai Black is on the show tonight in some capacity


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I will give them a lot of credit for having the balls to turn Bryan Danielson right after his debut in the company. I am definitely surprised. But he just wants to kick people's heads in and not do any goofy crap so he is a major face to me.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

What a hot start to the show I hope they can keep up the pace!


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Gn1212 said:


> This a great start of the show. This could end up one of the best Dynamite shows ever. We've got Punk, Lethal v Sammy and The Briscoes possibly debuting as well.


yet 48 hours ago people (me included) said the card didnt look good

good stuff


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Okay folks, EDDIE NEEDS a win.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Eddie at least admits he would rather be in catering.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

"I'm going to catering!" lmao


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Ratings about to pick up. The Bunny!!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ok Khan we get it you're a dorky WCW mark and want Tony Schiavone every other segment interviewing someone like he did in WCW and yelling "Its STING!", but dude enough is enough slow it down with that shit.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

“You let them call you son I don’t respect you for that.” Loved that line lol.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Noooooooo, not the Hardy goofs


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm going to catering


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Time for Ishii!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The Butcher, the Baker and the Candlestick Maker.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Show starts with Dork Order, transitions to Hardy goofs then to OC. Okay i'm out of here. Be back when there's some actual talent.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Is it company policy that everyone needs to be surrounded by at least three goofs?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This has to be the strangest tag team ever.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm ready for the STONE PITBULL!!!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Ishii looks like a mad man


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

What a waste of Ishii on this match.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Ishii broke off his own neck and beats his opponents with it.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Ishii has no neck


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Okada is probably backstage if Ishii is there.


----------



## shawnyhc01 (Feb 25, 2011)

Still waiting for Okada


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Ishii comes in to tag with Cassidy? why?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Kingston covered the Shiavone interruptions and catering trope in wrestling. Hilarious segment.*


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> I'm going to catering


Me too.


----------



## BroncoBuster3 (Apr 19, 2021)

Geeee said:


> The eventual Johnny Hungie vs Danielson match will be pretty good


Why?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Hot crowd.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol Ishii comes in to tag with Cassidy? why?


CHAOS


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ishii looks like a Japanese Ben Grimm. Why would they put him with this goof?


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

Pity Ishii didn’t get his own entrance. Love his theme.

But we see the crowd’s preference in this match in terms of personnel and tone.


----------



## BroncoBuster3 (Apr 19, 2021)

Man, I get the Ishii love in Japan but if you make Pepper Parks look like a giant maybe wrestling isn't for you. Also strong style is for lazy wrestlers who don't want to sell


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Show starts with Dork Order, transitions to Hardy goofs then to OC. Okay i'm out of here. Be back when there's some actual talent.


Orange Cassidy IS an actual talent!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah i never got why Garcia is fine with the two jobbers from NXT calling him their son, are they a couple or something and adopted him? what am i missing with this story?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I wonder if Ishii understands OC's act lol probably like what the fuck is this


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> Orange Cassidy IS an actual talent!


No matter how many times you say it, it will still be untrue.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Trophies said:


> I wonder if Ishii understands OC's act lol probably like what the fuck is this


I know how he feels.


----------



## Sherlok4 (Nov 16, 2021)

I tune in and right away I get to see Orange Cassidy do his clown shit and the marks eat it up

I don't get the appeal of this fucking idiot, I guess pro wrestling just isn't for me anymore


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Butcher is in great shape. Him and Blade shouldn't be associated with HFO.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Two Sheds said:


> I know how he feels.


They have Toru Yano in Japan


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah i never realized how damn tiny Ishii actually is lol Blade looks like Kevin Nash next to him.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

BroncoBuster3 said:


> Man, I get the Ishii love in Japan but if you make Pepper Parks look like a giant maybe wrestling isn't for you. Also strong style is for lazy wrestlers who don't want to sell


Interesting takes but I respect your opinion and the right to it.

However, selling and psychology form a significant part of matches in New Japan, especially as the match goes on. 

But they get more time than a TV match, even if AEW have longer matches than WWE.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

ProjectGargano said:


> They have Toru Yano in Japan


So the defense to all this is they have their own goof back home?


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

I’d rather see Ishii beat the shit out of Orange Cassidy instead of tagging with him.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Danielson is probably getting jealous of the Blade watching him get chopped by Ishii.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Butcher has such a bad ass unique look, too bad he can't really wrestle.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Trophies said:


> I wonder if Ishii understands OC's act lol probably like what the fuck is this


Toru Yano is in CHAOS and does more comedy than OC.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Classic NJPW style, just no sell shit and pass it off as being tough... hate that shit.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Why is this 5'5 50 year old small fat man not selling?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Butcher and Baker vs the Stone Pitbull and the Stoned Shitdrooler.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Orange Cassidy and Matt Hardy have been feuding since early August


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

SUPAH STRONG STYLE!


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

The XL 2 said:


> Why is this 5'5 50 year old small fat man not selling?


"Strong" style


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Braun and Nicholas made more sense than OC/Ishii


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

Wrestling purists online and in audio are going to hate this match, though.


----------



## BroncoBuster3 (Apr 19, 2021)

He's not even moving and Butcher is being forced to pull his punches and make himself look weak as fuck in the process


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Butcher should stick to flying Con Air


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Sherlok4 said:


> I tune in and right away I get to see Orange Cassidy do his clown shit and the marks eat it up
> 
> I don't get the appeal of this fucking idiot, I guess pro wrestling just isn't for me anymore


he is only a small and innocuous part of the show. I just grimace and bear it and wait for the good stuff


----------



## Fifth Horseman (Sep 28, 2007)

Don't get the point of bringing in these old dudes from Japan.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The XL 2 said:


> Why is this 5'5 50 year old small fat man not selling?


Most wrestlers in NJPW do that stupid shit, its supposed to be them being tough and not being phased, but its fucking ridiculous and makes what you're doing to them look fake as fuck..


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Is it me or do the refs in AEW get too dramatic when they make the count?


----------



## BroncoBuster3 (Apr 19, 2021)

OC getting offence in on anyone makes everyone look bad. Like they're just waiting for him to hit anything


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Ishii is fantastic


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

This match is going on too long.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ishii has the worst Brainbuster of all time, looks no different than a standard suplex, no attempt at all to look damaging to the neck/head.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Crowd got loud af in those last 60 seconds


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

He is way too small and old to no sell anything


----------



## ireekofawesumnes (Mar 4, 2017)

Ishii SUCKS

DuRr BuT hEs JaPoNeEz 

Ya he still sucks


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

When does this feud end


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Death, taxes and Blade eating pins


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Nice to see Ishii was well received by the crowd. JR mentioned Okada... I can't wait for when he finally shows up!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Alright Forza Horizon time for a bit


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Very fun match


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Those Triple A belts look super cheap.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DammitChrist said:


> Orange Cassidy IS an actual talent!


So is being able to take a dump standing but that doesn't mean it's quality.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Did Marble Mouth say his fat side?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Cory, yeah, tell him, Ídolo!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Bunny got a sign. Probably Tony Khan with how much TV time she gets.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Here is Schiavone again


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This has to be one of the best AEW crowds ever. They’re LOUD.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Jesus starts with Dork Order, Evil Uno wrestles, Hardy Family bullshit, Orange Cassidy, now Nyla Rose? are they trying to run viewers off or something? god putting all the garbage in the first hour.


----------



## Sherlok4 (Nov 16, 2021)

So...is Okada coming to AEW to battle Matt Hardy?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1461142552652959748


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Orange Cassidy and Matt Hardy have been feuding since early August


Longer Term Booking.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> Jesus starts with Dork Order, Evil Uno wrestles, Hardy Family bullshit, Orange Cassidy, now Nyla Rose? are they trying to run viewers off or something? god putting all the garbage in the first hour.


You don't like 3/4 of the roster...it is complicated with you


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1461142552652959748


Naaaahhhh, we good, sis. 👌


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Fun tag match, but Hardy/OC needs to end. It should have ended at Rampage.

Also, Ishii needs to have a singles match with somebody like Miro. It'll be much better to use him where he shines than in a tag match like this, even if there is related reasoning for doing so.



SAMCRO said:


> Most wrestlers in NJPW do that stupid shit, its supposed to be them being tough and not being phased, but its fucking ridiculous and makes what you're doing to them look fake as fuck..


Tell me you never watched NJPW without telling me you never watched it lol.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Sherlok4 said:


> So...is Okada coming to AEW to battle Matt Hardy?


Likely getting a ride to work in the Best Friend's minivan. I will laugh at them forever if they actually did something like that. A true 21st Century Shockmaster moment.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

I genuinely have no idea how Andrade and Charlotte communicate. In fact, how the hell do Ric and Andrade communicate? 🤣


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1461142552652959748


I thought @The Legit DMD lived in Florida?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

ProjectGargano said:


> Here is Schiavone again


Yeah this motherfucker is constantly jumping up from the announce table to interview someone, why the fuck not just take him off commentary and make him a fulltime interviewer? cause its getting ridiculous. This is what happens when you got a dorky WCW mark running the company "Member WCW? i member. Member Tony Schiavone interviewing people? i member".


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

How can AEW have a roster bigger than WWE yet showcase such embarrassing low rent low job japanese and Indy FETISH freaks? My God what a shit show right now


----------



## shawnyhc01 (Feb 25, 2011)

Gn1212 said:


> I genuinely have no idea how Andrade and Charlotte communicate. In fact, how the hell do Ric and Andrade communicate? 🤣


The body language donesn't need to learn hard


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Is Ishii the least AEW style wrestler to be booked on Dynamite yet? Did almost no moves. Forearm, forearm, forearm, forearm, finish


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

When did Marvez last do an interview? Tony is turning into Mean Gene.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Damn Hayter looking fine af


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Jamie Hayter


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Gn1212 said:


> I genuinely have no idea how Andrade and Charlotte communicate. In fact, how the hell do Ric and Andrade communicate? 🤣


Through a series of various grunts and suggestive hang signals.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hayter just needs to turn around for the fans viewing at home. Draw in more casuals


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Jami Hayter is such a baddie


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

In kayfabe, Tony should be down about 50 pounds by now.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Hayter looks like a different woman with that hair.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

ireekofawesumnes said:


> Ishii SUCKS
> 
> DuRr BuT hEs JaPoNeEz
> 
> Ya he still sucks


Nah, Tomohiro Ishii is awesome.

THANK GOD that he was on TV tonight


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Shida better not job.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah this motherfucker is constantly jumping up from the announce table to interview someone, why the fuck not just take him off commentary and make him a fulltime interviewer? cause its getting ridiculous. This is what happens when you got a dorky WCW mark running the company "Member WCW? i member. Member Tony Schiavone interviewing people? i member".


Tony barely if ever did interviews in WCW. He was the lead commentator. Gene Okerlund did the majority of them.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*@Big Booty Bex I'ma need you to do the DMD.*


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Trophies said:


> Damn Hayter looking fine af


Big Booty Jamie always looks fine


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I’m so sick of Nyla Rose, I’d be happy if she was never booked again.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

You can tell Tony thinks Hikaru vs Nyla is their Gail Kim vs Awesome Kong match, nah it aint buddy not evne close.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Araxen said:


> Shida better not job.


She will lose, she is 2-0 against Nyla.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Now this is a piss break match


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Can Nyla just go away? So boring.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Get Riho back on Dynamite. She was on Elevation again before the show.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Nyla moving slow AF.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

1 Hour and only the 1st 5 minutes have been special. This coming after a ppv. I expect these ratings to fucking sink. Good job Booker of year


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah this motherfucker is constantly jumping up from the announce table to interview someone, why the fuck not just take him off commentary and make him a fulltime interviewer? cause its getting ridiculous. This is what happens when you got a dorky WCW mark running the company "Member WCW? i member. Member Tony Schiavone interviewing people? i member".


south park reference wins


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Serena is gonna cost Shida the match.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> Nyla moving slow AF.


She is training for the inevitable Nia match.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Death
Taxes
The Accountant before Dynamite
Nyla vs Shida


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Amazing how many signs there used to be. Now you get noticed if you hold one up.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Randy Lahey said:


> Now this is a piss break match


This is pretty bad, but i will take this over the OC-Hardy crap and Dork Order.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Death
> Taxes
> The Accountant before Dynamite
> Nyla vs Shida


Afterbirth


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

Gn1212 said:


> I genuinely have no idea how Andrade and Charlotte communicate. In fact, how the hell do Ric and Andrade communicate? 🤣


I think I read in a Charlotte interview somewhere that talking doesn’t form a significant part of their relationship 😉

Though I suspect she’s learned a decent amount of Spanish.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Amazing how many signs there used to be. Now you get noticed if you hold one up.


Phones happened.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1461151475753705475


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

3venflow said:


> Tony barely if ever did interviews in WCW. He was the lead commentator. Gene Okerlund did the majority of them.































WCW Thunder 9-24-98 Alex Wright interview w/ Schiavone


Das has some kind words for Tony




www.youtube.com












WCW Thunder - Tony Schiavone Interviews Chris Jericho & his Father (1998-06-11)


© WWE World Wrestling Entertainment https://www.facebook.com/NostalgiaManiaQchttps://www.youtube.com/NostalgiaManiaQc




www.youtube.com





You were saying?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Amazing how many signs there used to be. Now you get noticed if you hold one up.


How are they supposed to be checking their phones if they are using two hands to hold up a sign?!?


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Nyla is slow today


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

"Shut up Vickie" LOL


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Rather watch Skye Blue wrestle if you going to feed someone to Shida


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Prosper said:


> I’m so sick of Nyla Rose, I’d be happy if she was never booked again.


Hopefully, Jade is ready to have matches like this soon


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Damn that chair exploded.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Damn that must’ve hurt like shit


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Andrade doesn’t speak English well but I love the way he says “Cody Cody Cody.” Lol


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Amazing how many signs there used to be. Now you get noticed if you hold one up.


Most of that gets texted or tweeted before the first match ends now


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Londonlaw said:


> I think I read in a Charlotte interview somewhere that talking doesn’t form a significant part of their relationship 😉
> 
> Though I suspect she’s learned a decent amount of Spanish.


She has apparently dated multiple latinos so her Spanish must be good, yeah.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Why is this going to another commercial break? Ew.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

ok Vickie getting caned and Nyla smashing that chair was 😂


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

SAMCRO said:


> WCW Thunder - Tony Schiavone Interviews Chris Jericho & his Father (1998-06-11)
> 
> You were saying?


Yes, most of those were earlier in the 90s before they brought in Gene. Schiavone was WCW's JR after that. Schiavone was not the interview guy once WCW got popular. He did them occasionally but so did JR in WWF. Ask any WCW fan from the MNWs if they think of Tony S as a regular interview guy.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Not a fan of Nyla at all, but she deserves props for going through with that senton bomb into the chair. And holy shit, Icky Vickie finally got some form of come-uppanace in what feels like forever, lel


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> So is being able to take a dump standing but that doesn't mean it's quality.


Yea, Orange Cassidy isn't just quality.

He's VERY GOOD quality


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> Why is this going to another commercial break? Ew.


Same question i asked about the matches before this.


----------



## Sherlok4 (Nov 16, 2021)

I really hope a talent like Shida doesn't job to Nyla Rose

Nyla is awful


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

Trophies said:


> Damn Hayter looking fine af


See. Some of my compatriots can be 🤣


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Reckon that Vickie fall wasn't planned. I think she fucked up her hip.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

DUSTY 74 said:


> Most of that gets texted or tweeted before the first match ends now


Not to mention how fucking annoying it is with 1000 assholes in front of you standing up holding signs and blocking your view lol.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

3venflow said:


> Yes that was earlier in the 90s before they brought in Gene. Schiavone was WCW's JR after that. Schiavone was not the interview guy once WCW got popular. He did them occasionally but so did JR in WWF. Ask any WCW fan from the MNWs if they think of Tony S as a regular interview guy.


Yeah well thats what Tony Khan is a mark for early 90's WCW, and if he had Gene he'd be doing all the interviews but Schiavone is all he's got so its as close as he can get.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Randy Lahey said:


> ok Vickie getting caned and Nyla smashing that chair was 😂


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Serena hell yeah, really liking this Shida/Deeb conflict


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Ham and Egger said:


> Why is this going to another commercial break? Ew.


Only reason I can think is because both were former women's champs, and Shida was one of Nyla's better opponents. 

It's actually a pretty decent match too, even though I don't like Nyla much.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Still sexy Serena deeb…


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1461153024072732677


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

"Sign Keith Lee" Sign.

YES, YES PLEASE.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> How are they supposed to be checking their phones if they are using two hands to hold up a sign?!?


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Shida assaulted an elderly woman with a weapon lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Nyla is the Nia Jax of AEW, get her the fuck off tv.


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

2nd Triangle choke of the night.

Quality control, people!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Booooooooo and a tap out? Ugh.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I kinda want Nyla to win since she’s doing all the big bumps


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Makes sense. Cargill is winning the tournament anyways.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Nyla finally beats Shida after two PPV defeats to her. I wonder if Serena vs Shida III will have a stip.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Londonlaw said:


> 2nd Triangle choke of the night.
> 
> Quality control, people!


Now we just need a few kidnappings.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Shida carried Rose to a decent match, which is a feat.


----------



## ireekofawesumnes (Mar 4, 2017)

So far this is the worst episode of dynamite that I can recall in quite some time

And no I'm not a hater, I paid for the ppv and throughly enjoyed it

They really better turn this 2nd hour around


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Nyla ain't it dawg


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Not a bad match but I don’t want to see it again. The tap out makes sense in relation to how the Deeb/Shida feud has been going.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

lol of course Nyla's gonna win the title, great....


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I don't care for Nyla much, but good match, and the finish taking advantage of the bad leg Shida has thanks to Serena Deeb was a great finish. And we know that Shida/Deeb will be continuing too which is good.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Not a fan of Nyla ever winning but the Deeb & Shida feud is being setup and executed well with Deeb ruining Shidas 50th win and now screwing her out of the TBS tourney.

Serena is awesome


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That match picked up at the end. Kinda silly for Shida to use a triangle choke if she was selling her knee. Looking forward to Shida/Deeb 3.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Just give me Jay Lethal vs Sammy already, thats all i care about tonight.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

This episode is going exactly how I expected it.

Segments and certain angles have been far better than the matches.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

ireekofawesumnes said:


> So far this is the worst episode of dynamite that I can recall in quite some time
> 
> And no I'm not a hater, I paid for the ppv and throughly enjoyed it
> 
> They really better turn this 2nd hour around


You must have missed the first 30 minutes of Bryan being an excellent heel


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Black doing his WWE promo thing, using the colors of his opponent in the background


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That 8 man tag looks like some fire

Cody/PAC/Lucha Bros vs FTR/Black/Andrade


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Awesome, two MJF segments!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MJF, finally business is picking up


----------



## Sherlok4 (Nov 16, 2021)

This show has been boring

But after the 800k rating, AEW marks can still use the "live West Coast" excuse to make themselves feel better


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Will we see DEM BOYZ in hour two? Maybe they'll back up Lethal and we'll get Ortiz/Santana vs Briscoes.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

cheers mixed in for MJF. Let's see how he turns the crowd against him LOL


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Randy Lahey said:


> You must have missed the first 30 minutes of Bryan being an excellent heel


Except Dork Order was involved in it so 50% of it was garbage.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wait, wasn't Tully with Spears? Or am i forgetting?


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> lol of course Nyla's gonna win the title, great....


It will be Jade


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

MJF is better than me and I know it


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Shawn spears can never just have something normal on his head.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Are they doing Punk v MJF? Please, just hit the Cult of Personality!


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

MJF is too damn good at this


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

That giant mole on the back of MJF's neck never fails to turn my stomach.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

MJF subtly threatening to jump ship is top heel shit.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

ProjectGargano said:


> It will be Jade


I hope it is, got a bad feeling Nyla is winning it though, she was constantly involved with the women's title, so i can see the TBS tile being Tony giving her the consolation prize.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Sherlok4 said:


> This show has been boring
> 
> But after the 800k rating, AEW marks can still use the "live West Coast" excuse to make themselves feel better


Only good points (Bryan -Page) and MJF. Rest garbage. 750k probably or less.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

YES PUNK!!!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

WrestleFAQ said:


> That giant mole on the back of MJF's neck never fails to turn my stomach.


His whole body is heeling.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Holy shit. It’s happening.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Wait, wasn't Tully with Spears? Or am i forgetting?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Holy shit, MJF vs Punk!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

OH SHIT


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Gn1212 said:


> Are they doing Punk v MJF? Please, just hit the Cult of Personality!


Too soon?


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

Business just picked up


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Randy Lahey said:


> MJF is too damn good at this


That's why I don't want a Punk heel turn till after they feud.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

HOLY SHIT! Punk and MJF?! already? man i wasn't expecting this so soon holy shit. Bring on these fucking promos!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*PUNK VS MJF?! SIGN ME UP!*


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

HOLY SHIT Punk vs MJF starting already, I knew if MJF beat Darby this was next


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Punk vs MJF? Holy shit here we go. PROMO TIME!!!! CANT WAIT


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Oh, it's happening now?


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Well, I just sat straight up for no particular reason...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

PUNK AND MJF IN THE RING, SHARING A FUCKING MIC!!!!!!!


----------



## Sherlok4 (Nov 16, 2021)

This should be good...Punk needs to shoot


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Punk-MJF!!!


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

OH FUCK ITS HAPPENING


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

DRose1994 said:


> Shawn spears can never just have something normal on his head.


It's normal in Canada because it's cold here LOL


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Well this should be an amazing feud. This company is truly night and day often. I can probably sit through a couple Dork Order segments of I get MJF vs Punk.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

MJF could maybe beat Punk at promos lol


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Finally!!!


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

Something I’ve noticed is that the post-PPV/big event reset episodes of Dynamite aren’t usually all that good for that exact reason.

Feud/story transitions don’t work very well yet, but I’m sure they’ll get it right.

By the way, who is that young girl in the front row they keep showing? I assume she’s related to someone on roster or someone famous.

EDIT: And this might be good, if they don’t try to be cute.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh damn, Maxwell's a fellow South Park fan. :0


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This is a beautiful follow up feud for Punk after Kingston


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

I think MJF wants to mark out too. lol


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Holy shit indeed


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wtf was that?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Punk has to reference child MJF getting his autograph. That pic is epic


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lol major disrespect


----------



## Sherlok4 (Nov 16, 2021)

I wish Punk would say "and who are you?" like the Rock back in the day


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Did not expect Mjfs next feud to be Punk but im all for it


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

PERFECT.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Punk with that tease...not fair lol


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Punk with his best Brock Lesnar impersonation.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Ofcourse my stream lags to fuck when CM Punk walks out during an MJF promo, fuckkkkkkkkk.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn. Cant wait for the two to promo-fuck each other lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Punk just laughed off MJF. This is gonna be an EPIC feud.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

elo said:


> Ofcourse my stream lags to fuck when CM Punk walks out during an MJF promo, fuckkkkkkkkk.


Don't worry Punk didn't say anything and just left.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

More interruptions. Legit forgot the Gunn Club still existed.


----------



## Sherlok4 (Nov 16, 2021)

Was Alex Marvez fired? I enjoyed when he'd appear out of nowhere in random locations


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Billy Gunn vs Darby is random as shit.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Punk just pulled an Undertaker! 🤣


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

MJF


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Darby getting stuck with those jobbers lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Sherlok4 said:


> Was Alex Marvez fired? I enjoyed when he'd appear out of nowhere in random locations


We would never get that lucky.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Billy Gunn is 60 years old and is a fucking house. He's bigger than he was in 1999 lmao.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

JRL said:


> Billy Gunn vs Darby is random as shit.


Darby gotta get some wins back from somewhere.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Punk will big screen this.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Austin Gunn making Darby corpse with the most basic shit that Ricky Starks already did LOL


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Punk & MJF in the same ring together


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Billy Gunn vs Darby Allin? My favorite mid carders past and present? Love that for me.*


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Darby needs to rack up some wins I’m fine with the Gunn Club jobbing to him for now.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Randy Lahey said:


> Darby getting stuck with those jobbers lol


Tbf, they're doing well by Eddie and Darby. Gotta get them some wins under their belt before going into their next feud.


----------



## Fifth Horseman (Sep 28, 2007)

Gunn Club undefeated forever


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Gn1212 said:


> Punk just pulled an Undertaker! 🤣


At least it was minus a sign fetish.

I was reminded more of Jeritroll there.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Starting an AmDrag heel run and MJF vs. Punk on the same night? Bless up y'all, business just picked the fuck up.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Alright_Mate said:


> Punk & MJF in the same ring together
> View attachment 111903


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1461156823931793410


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Holy shit, Cole and Fish teaming up Rampage.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Undisputed Era reunion is already in the works


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

One thing that I don’t like about this feud is the way they have treated the con-chair-to. Matt Jackson and Adam Cole are right back the following week lol


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

That is undisputed


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Rampage continues to be trash:*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1461157507179626500


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

All the segments have been great tonight, just all the matches have sucked ass.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Fish still thinks he's in NXT. LOL

Dante and Rush about to kill it on these fools.


----------



## Fifth Horseman (Sep 28, 2007)

Randy Lahey said:


> Darby getting stuck with those jobbers lol


Austin Gunn 38-3
Billy Gunn 43-6
Colten Gunn 34-0

Some jobbers


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

3venflow said:


> Holy shit, Cole and Fish teaming up Rampage.


_Undisputed Era theme plays in the distance_


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Not the best disses this week but still good lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

How is Adam Cole (once again clearly taller than the Hardlys @bdon) friends with these goofs? Hopefully he can remake/evolve the Undisputed Era and leave the kids back at daycare.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I'm sensing a Team Taz interuption klaxon after this match.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Fifth Horseman said:


> Austin Gunn 38-3
> Billy Gunn 43-6
> Colten Gunn 34-0
> 
> Some jobbers


Well tbf all those wins are on Dark against local jobbers, against any real talent from the roster they'd lose.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Whoanma said:


>


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wtf is Lio wrestling in?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> Well tbf all those wins are on Dark against local jobbers, against any real talent from the roster they'd lose.


Jobber? Its Billy Gunn! How is he a jobber? He's just a ass man! 😂


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

SAMCRO said:


> Wtf is Lio wrestling in?


His White Ranger outfit. Just needs the mask. 😁


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I wonder how long it takes for Top Flight to win the tag titles when Darius returns, it’ll probably be a transitional run but Dante is getting hella over.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Dante Martin looks like John Cena minus all the charisma 😂

He's boring af btw.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ham and Egger said:


> His White Ranger outfit. Just needs the mask. 😁


Lol just what i was thinking.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Wtf is Lio wrestling in?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Did he just say Dante Marth? 😂


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


Sold in actual size


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

forget poetry in motion. that was like a whole novel in motion LOL


----------



## ET_Paul (Jul 2, 2018)

Randy Lahey said:


> Darby getting stuck with those jobbers lol


In no way, including an alternate universe could I see Billy Gunn in the ring Darby and say, "Yea, that big dude is gonna get his assed kicked".


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Lio stealing the show again. The man of the hour.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Time to check out of AEW: I’m not looking forward to 15 mins of the goddamn show being MJF Ana Punk Sports Entertaining everyone to death with long-winded promos. I have to deal with Jericho enough for that shit.

Fucking episode has been boring as fuck, other than a Danielson heel turn.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This is a great match.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

CovidFan said:


> At least it was minus a sign fetish.
> 
> I was reminded more of Jeritroll there.


Hahahah, I thought of that too. 🤣


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Stop calling him Dante Marth! Thats something you would expect from stupid Micheal Cole ffs 😂


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

If everyone agrees to close their eyes, we can have Flair in AEW with Jay Lethal.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

ET_Paul said:


> In no way, including an alternate universe could I see Billy Gunn in the ring Darby and say, "Yea, that big dude is gonna get his assed kicked".


Well its AEW, we've seen Orange Cassidy destroy Powerhouse Hobbs twice, so i would expect nothing less. Its about whos more popular not whos biggest in most of these matches regardless of ho ridiculous it looks.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Rush looked like he ate that kick stiff


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Lio Rush and Dante Martin are so good with their speed and athleticism that they can get over on that alone. It's one of those exception type things, given their offense looks cool as fuck.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This match is fucking INCREDIBLE. The althletism of Dante and Rush is off the charts.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I honestly had no idea Lio was so good.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Fifth Horseman (Sep 28, 2007)

I've taken bigger dumps than Lio Rush


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Lio/Dante vs Lucha Brothers would be the true Matrix sequel.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Prosper said:


> I honestly had no idea Lio was so good.


Remember when WWE made him a manager? And they made him wrestle like a geek too.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> How is Adam Cole (once again clearly taller than the Hardlys @bdon) friends with these goofs? Hopefully he can remake/evolve the Undisputed Era and leave the kids back at daycare.


Congrats to Adam Cole for wearing his lifts, @Two Sheds, because he is NOT taller than Nick Jackson and probably the same size as Matt. We have seen proof of this.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Can they please strap a rocket to Ricky Starks already?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Is Hook ever gonna...ya know..do something? he just stands around in hoodies with his arms folded looking like a angry middle school kid whos about to shoot up the school.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Gn1212 said:


> Remember when WWE made him a manager? And they made him wrestle like a geek too.


He was actually pretty good as Lashley's manager.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

The Briscoes are not out yet. Either they come to challenge Lio and Dante or they help Jay.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

3venflow said:


> I'm sensing a Team Taz interuption klaxon after this match.


Beep beep.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Hobbs best accomplishment in that year was jobbing to Punk. lol


----------



## Sherlok4 (Nov 16, 2021)

Is Ricky Starks doing The Rock cosplay?

It's like a miniature Rock, looks incredibly silly


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> Congrats to Adam Cole for wearing his lifts, @Two Sheds, because he is NOT taller than Nick Jackson and probably the same size as Matt. We have seen proof of this.


I mean, we just saw him being taller than the Hardlys. Unless you have watched them showering together, they could all be wearing each others' lifts on different weeks.


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> He was actually pretty good as Lashley's manager.


I know he was good but Lio should have been treated better.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

random prediction: Darius turns on Dante and joins Team Taz


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why is Christian a part of the Jungle stable exactly?


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Jungle Boy speaks!


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

This is the debut of Jungle Boy's dark new persona.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Is Hook ever gonna...ya know..do something? he just stands around in hoodies with his arms folded looking like a angry middle school kid whos about to shoot up the school.


He’s not a wrestler, he’s cheated and attacked multiple talents in the past. Even hit a couple of exploder suplexes.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Did Luchasaurus just say Rawr? 😂


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Luchasaurus' contribution to segment: goofy roar.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

JB's promos have gotten better.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

AEW Dark Rampage.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Team Taz and Rush/Dante feud can be some good fun. This show has been firing on all cylinders. The future match ups they're setting up are going to be certified bangers.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

JB talks like he has a mouthful of marbles


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Jungle Boy Man.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Gn1212 said:


> I know he was good but Lio should have been treated better.


I agree.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Jade and Red Velvet


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

Jungle Boy is on the right path, promo-wise.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Red Velvet bout to go 0-3 against Jade Cargill.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Prosper said:


> He’s not a wrestler, he’s cheated and attacked multiple talents in the past. Even hit a couple of exploder suplexes.


I mean if he's not a wrestler then get him the fuck off tv, cause he's not a manager, he never talks, so he's just Taz's kid hanging around getting an easy paycheck?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Really liking the card next week!!


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

The Jurassic Express v SuperKliq feud needs to die already.

Can KOR and KS come already and take the Young Bucks out please?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> I mean, we just saw him being taller than the Hardlys. Unless you have watched them showering together, they could all be wearing each others' lifts on different weeks.











Don’t let the Five-Head fool you. And sadly, they have more muscle mass than him.

Adam Cole is shorter than the Bucks, and this is the guy many claimed to be Kenny Omega’s size.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Londonlaw said:


> Jungle Boy is on the right path, promo-wise.


You can see that Christian is being very important and helpful for him.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Sherlok4 (Nov 16, 2021)

Glad to see Jay Lethal in AEW

I'm not glad to see that he is likely going to job tonight

I wish AEW had DQ's, it's needed at times in pro wrestling


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Give me Jay Lethal vs Sammy already!


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Let's go Lethal! Take that title off of that geek.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> I mean if he's not a wrestler then get him the fuck off tv, cause he's not a manager, he never talks, so he's just Taz's kid hanging around getting an easy paycheck?


I mean is his presence really annoying you that much? He’s Taz’s kid and is instrumental to Team Taz picking up wins let him hang around. He doesn’t take up TV time outside of Team Taz he’s harmless.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


So pulling for Jamie to win it all!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Fifth Horseman (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Hangman vs Danielson and Punk vs MJF are the big post-Full Gear storylines but tbh it seems many of the feuds from before the PPV are still ongoing. Team Taz vs Dante/Lio is a new one for the midcard.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why is the obnoxious manager still with Lucha Brothers when they're faces now? he's clearly an obnoxious heel while they're faces.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Fenix's english is getting really good.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

3venflow said:


> Hangman vs Danielson and Punk vs MJF are the big post-Full Gear storylines but tbh it seems many of the feuds from before the PPV are still ongoing. Team Taz vs Dante/Lio is a new one for the midcard.


Time to Sports Entertain everyone. Yippee.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

They changed his theme.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> So pulling for Jamie to win it all!


Blasphemous speak


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

I cant stand how Jay Lethal disrespects Macho Man Randy Savage with that Black Machismo cringe 🤮


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Still not a fan of the first-ever African American vanilla midget, but him and Lio being a team is pretty decent so far. Rush remains an entertaining little spark plug, though it feels even more accentuated since Dante can tag in in order for Rush to cooldown and then burn the house down again when he makes a hot tag.

Haven't seen ROH in a long while, but I'm liking that Lethal's theme has the Pomp and Circumstance intro to reference his Black Machismo days.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Could the Briscoes cost Sammy the title..? It's now or never for them to appear this week. SRS never confirmed they'd actually appear though.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Prosper said:


> I mean is his presence really annoying you that much? He’s Taz’s kid and is instrumental to Team Taz picking up wins let him hang around. He doesn’t take up TV time outside of Team Taz he’s harmless.


Cause he's pointless, just pure nepotism, just stands around with his only facial expression he knows doing nothing collecting more money than most people make doing absolutely nothing..


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Sammy is about to go AWF!*


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> I cant stand how Jay Lethal disrespects Macho Man Randy Savage with that Black Machismo cringe 🤮


He called him up and asked for permission according to him.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This should be good they’re getting plenty of time.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Tony Nese looking thirsty for Sammy LOL


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

If TK can get something out of Nese he’s a genius


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

So the main event now of Dynamite had been reduced to Dark level. Shame. They used to do better. Lately AEW has been slacking bad


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Geeee said:


> random prediction: Darius turns on Dante and joins Team Taz


Or they swerve us and it's actually Lio who joins Team Taz, and they all kick the shit out of Dante, leading to Darius' return and a Top Flight vs. Team Taz (Hobbs/Rush or Starks/Rush) feud.


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

They need to drop the Dante / Lio soap opera stuff and just go full speed ahead with this team in the Rock & Roll Express position to this tag division because they have lighting in a bottle w those two


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

KrysRaw1 said:


> So the main event now of Dynamite had been reduced to Dark level. Shame. They used to do better. Lately AEW has been slacking bad


wow shocking another trash take from you


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Did AEW invest in a 4K camera? Seems like one of the angles was super high res.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I love Sammy and i know his reign just started but i really want Lethal to win.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Jay Lethal has been around way longer than it seems. Dude was working ROH when Punk and Joe were on top there, and Lethal's only 36! Shits wild.


----------



## Fifth Horseman (Sep 28, 2007)

10000% chance of interference in this


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Jay gonna take his ROH Pure Division experience to take apart Sammy's ribs.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

KrysRaw1 said:


> So the main event now of Dynamite had been reduced to Dark level. Shame. They used to do better. Lately AEW has been slacking bad


Can you post something that isn't trash?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Gn1212 said:


> He called him up and asked for permission according to him.


Ooooooh yeeeeeah Hulk Hogan?! The Macho Man was too busy snapping the Slim Jims in heaven to take that call to give that Jay Pukester kid the permission!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I forgot how smooth Lethal in the ring is.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That shooting star press was gorgeous, my God.


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

Lethal winning and The Briscoes standing by his side wouldn’t be the worse way to go off the air tonight


----------



## Sherlok4 (Nov 16, 2021)

I hope Ric Flair appears in AEW at some point

Yes he fucked up but he shouldn't be permanently banned from wrestling if he apologizes, it's actually a miracle he's still alive

But for selfish reasons I want to see "Nature Boy" Jay Lethal do another segment with Ric Flair, it's comedy gold


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

DUSTY 74 said:


> Lethal winning and The Briscoes standing by his side wouldn’t be the worse way to go off the air tonight


Hell yeah that would be awesome.


----------



## RoganJosh (Jul 15, 2021)

ProjectGargano said:


> Can you post something that isn't trash?


There's a few on here like him.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Weird for them to do this during the break.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Sammy is fucked up or keyfabe?


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Sammy has torn something serious here, uh-oh.

EDIT: Wow, a babyface worked injury.....interesting.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Main difference I see between Sammy and the other three pillars right now is the other three have learnt how to structure a match very well. Sammy is still patchy and reliant on his flashy moves, but the potential is there.


----------



## shawnyhc01 (Feb 25, 2011)

Looks the rib is broken?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Can we get Truth Martini to interfere and help Lethal win the title and start up The House of Truth in AEW?


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

MrMeeseeks said:


> wow shocking another trash take from you


How? Lethal barely main evented TNA in his prime. AEW has some of the more talented and bigger stars but I suppose if your okay with them sabotaging their ratings this week, then good for you. I want them to grow but they won't with emphasis on jobbers or unknowns


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RoganJosh (Jul 15, 2021)

What is Sammy wearing?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This is really good


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Given that Sammy is hurt I think Jay Lethal may win this


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Sherlok4 said:


> I hope Ric Flair appears in AEW at some point
> 
> Yes he fucked up but he shouldn't be permanently banned from wrestling if he apologizes, it's actually a miracle he's still alive
> 
> But for selfish reasons I want to see "Nature Boy" Jay Lethal do another segment with Ric Flair, it's comedy gold


Swerve. Flair joins Lethal tonight.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Stop using the v-trigger Sammy that’s not your move


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Lethal is a top class in-ring guy. ROH only made him better in that respect. Plus he actually has charisma so with the right direction can add a lot.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Damn Lethal might win after that


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Prosper said:


> Blasphemous speak


Dread her, run from her, Jamie arrives all the same. And now she's here to become the TBS Champion.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Swerve. Flair joins Lethal tonight.


Jay Lethal as the Black Scorpion doing his Flair voice.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Sammy is fucking nuts. I feel a title change is happening!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Is Sammy really hurt?


----------



## ireekofawesumnes (Mar 4, 2017)

Randy Lahey said:


> You must have missed the first 30 minutes of Bryan being an excellent heel


yea, wrestling mat technician evil uno in that 5 star classic nail biter that i had no clue who was winning


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Prosper said:


> Stop using the v-trigger Sammy that’s not your move


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

If they have Lethal lose to an injured Sammy with hurt ribs who went through a table on the outside they're dumb as fuck.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

LAME chant


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I wanted Macho Lethal or Jay Flair tonight LOL


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

It's been a decent show. Danielson's heel promo was good, we're getting the MJF - Punk feud already and this is a decent main. Yeah there's been some filler stuff, but I guess they want to rotate the roster as we have a while before the next PPV.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

ireekofawesumnes said:


> yea, wrestling mat technician evil uno in that 5 star classic nail biter that i had no clue who was winning


stick to wwe. AEW isn’t for you


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Stop using the v-trigger Sammy that’s not your move


Bucks have to stop first.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

4 V TRIGGERS FFS Sammy lmao


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Any word on Bray Wyatt? LOL


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Sammy.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Well that was utterly fucking ridiculous.....Sammy came into the match with hurt ribs, flew to the outside through a table with hurt ribs, then went on to defeat a healthy Jay Lethal....made Jay look like fucking shit.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*That main event was amazing.*


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

damn that was a great match


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Nice match.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Afterbirth?


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

That match ruled hard. 

Lethal looked great in it too, legit thought he would win, but I'm happy if either him or Sammy wins.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

This ending was so dumb.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Surprised Sammy would sell the ribs that much to still win


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Great match and debut showing for Lethal


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I was about to say no Jericho tonight but there he is


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Great match. Sammy has such a bright future.


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

damn this show was amazing


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Hey, maybe the Briscoes are being saved for Rampage. I think they're taping that now.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Any word on Bray Wyatt? LOL


Apparently he's making a movie.


----------



## Mindy_Macready (Jun 12, 2014)

It should had ended in a draw


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Great show tonight. Great main event, great segments. Good night!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

At least Sammy Guevara is still the TNT champion! Get that old washed up Impact trash Jay Lethal outta here!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Solid show. Not one of the best or anything, but a good post-PPV show. Hangman/Bryan, Bryan turning heel, both MJF promos and Punk confronting MJF were the highlights of the night. Great stuff with all that.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

3venflow said:


> Hey, maybe the Briscoes are being saved for Rampage. I think they're taping that now.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

It is good to see Jay Lethal again! The last time I saw him on TV was when he was in TNA and him and Flair were going back and forth in promos.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

So coming out the PPV we got:

Hangman vs Bryan
Punk vs MJF
Serena Deeb vs Shida (ongoing)
Jurassic Express vs The Elite (ongoing)
Lucha Bros vs FTR (ongoing) 

Looks great!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Great match, as expected. But holy shit, why is Nese of all people getting winks and nods of being Sammy's next challenger? Dude's a soid in-ring talent, but oozes vanilla midget energy. :\


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

You can't sell that injury, almost being unable to continue, then have that senton on the ring announcer table and still somehow win the way he did. Lethal looked weak for not being able to take advantage of this.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I thought this was a good show. BD heeling it up in the opening promo was great. Punk-MJF feud starting.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

No angle to finish the episode, lame


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Jesus, this was a jam packed show full of great segments and matches. I wonder what's next for Sammy and the IC?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> At least Sammy Guevara is still the TNT champion! Get that old washed up Impact trash Jay Lethal outta here!


Lol you've never seen him in ROH i take it? where he was fucking AMAZING, had one of the best tv title reigns in the company, was a great world champion, and was a main eventer putting on amazing matches. His midcarder role in TNA is a thing of the past that i can barely remember, i think of him more as an ROH guy.


----------



## Sherlok4 (Nov 16, 2021)

"Booker of the Year" buries Jay Lethal

He'll be a regular on Dark now, I just hope he's taking lots of money from the booker to put up with this shit


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Don't agree with Lethal losing clean to an injured opponent on night one, but Sammy is a damn talented kid


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Okay Lethal will be a good addition to AEW Midcard.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Heel AmDrag, the beginning of MJF vs. Punk + a banger main event. Yeah it's safe to say that episode ruled.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Dread her, run from her, Jamie arrives all the same. And now she's here to become the TBS Champion.












Right on! Jamie Hayter is here to become the TBS women's champion!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I don't have an issue with Sammy beating Lethal, but i do have an issue with an injured Sammy beating Lethal, an injured Sammy who went through a table from the ring to the outside with hurt ribs, then minutes later went on to defeat him. That was bullshit.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol you've never seen him in ROH i take it? where he was fucking AMAZING, had one of the best tv title reigns in the company, was a great world champion, and was a main eventer putting on amazing matches. His midcarder role in TNA is a thing of the past that i can barely remember, i think of him more as an ROH guy.


I remember wanting to see Punishment Martinez beat him 🙄


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Well, those who have been longing to be Sports Entertained should enjoy the next few months.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Really enjoyed that episode from top to bottom. Awesome stuff.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

With the time and effort they're putting into Sammy, it was kinda unrealistic to expect a title change there barring some big angle. Lethal will fit in well but has gone from being a supporting player in ROH of late to headlining on national TV, so he probably ate that pin with a smile. He lost pretty much all of his last big singles matches in ROH to Gresham, Rush and Brody King.

The last two matches did a lot to make the show better in-ring.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

AEW planted a lot of seeds tonight, they did a great job in terms of segments and setting up potential storylines moving forward. Bryan & MJF especially were unsurprisingly great tonight.

The matches were a complete and utter mixture in terms of quality.

Would like to have seen the episode finish with either The Briscoes debuting or setting up a new opponent for Sammy, they missed a trick there.

All in all, a decent episode, with some tasty looking storylines set up.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Let DEM BOYZ in, Tony.


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

Gn1212 said:


> You can't sell that injury, almost being unable to continue, then have that senton on the ring announcer table and still somehow win the way he did. Lethal looked weak for not being able to take advantage of this.


You can if your Sammy “Spotfest“ Guevara
shame Lethal had to debut like that


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Wonder if the plan is debut The Briscoes on Rampage so people tune in. Can see them challenging The Elite.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> View attachment 111910
> 
> 
> Right on! Jamie Hayter is here to become the TBS women's champion!


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

For the most part I thought that was a really good episode of Dynamite. Good mix of promos, segments and fun matches. I also much prefer Danielson as a heel. He's been wrestling as the defacto heel in a lot of his matches anyways.

However...Jay Lethal losing to an injured Sammy Guevara in his first match, clean nonetheless, was a baffling decision. Especially after Sammy did a Senton onto a table outside. That's something WWE or peak LOLTNA would do. It is what it is I guess. I hate that Tony has such an aversion to DQ's or count outs. Or...have someone screw Lethal and send him into his first feud that way. Anything but losing clean in his first match.


----------



## ireekofawesumnes (Mar 4, 2017)

Randy Lahey said:


> stick to wwe. AEW isn’t for you


Haven't watched wwe in 5 years, I'll continue to watch aew and praise the good and trash the bad, like 95% of tonight's shit show


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

DUSTY 74 said:


> You can if you Sammy “Spotfest“ Guevara
> shame Lethal had to debut like that


Well, Tony I assume was the one who wanted Sammy to retain. So he takes blame here as well. In which case, Sammy shouldn't have sold those ribs so much and have that table spot.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

How was the show? Will watch tomorrow when I can


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

shandcraig said:


> How was the show? Will watch tomorrow when I can


Thought there were some really good segments and The Acclaimed vs Dante Martin and Lio Rush and Sammy Guevara vs Jay Lethal were exciting matches.


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

Gn1212 said:


> Well, Tony I assume was the one who wanted Sammy to retain. So he takes blame here as well. In which case, Sammy shouldn't have sold those ribs so much and have that table spot.


Agreed … but the onus of the match structure still falls on Sammy & the agent to the match to balance those things out …Lethal taking the loss wasn’t really the issue


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Dynamite Review:

-The Omega/Supercliq segment to start the show really planted the seeds for Omega's return as a babyface. Adam Cole is essentially looking at himself as leader of the Elite already and Omega has no idea that the Bucks let Hangman pick up the victory at Full Gear. Omega's return storyline from injury is all set up.

-Dope intro segment for Hangman, love the look of the gold on him. AEW definitely has the best-looking World Title in the industry. Bryan going heel is a temporary thing for this feud, I don't see him remaining a heel once he loses to Hangman, but there was some great content in this segment. Page brought up the fact that he beat Omega in less than 30 minutes which was a great line and you also had Bryan stroking his own ego about how great of a wrestler is, even wrestling the night after main eventing Wrestelmania, which was a name drop I didn't expect to hear. Really surprising that Tony is presenting Bryan as a heel here but it certainly makes it a lot more intriguing than a babyface vs babyface feud. Hangman beating Bryan will elevate him as a true main eventer on the level of Moxley. 

-Bryan vs Evil Uno wasn't terrible, but it was probably Bryan's worst match in AEW to date, I didn't think they clicked at all. His matches with Stu Grayson and Colt Cabana upcoming should be much better though. Bryan's promo after the match was also top tier. The Planet's Champion is back, I hope he starts dropping lines about his veganism and how much better he is compared to everyone not only for his in-ring work but his eating choices. That's a heel Bryan that's straight MONEY. 

-Great post Full Gear interview from MJF. His promo in the ring later tonight was also fire. CM PUNK VS MJF HOLY SHIT. Can't believe we are getting this so soon but this is seems to be the next logical step as Punk works his way up the roster. After the incredible short-term feud he had with Kingston, following it up with MJF is a phenomenal move and something we have been waiting for even before Punk was signed. The promo battles are gonna be so goddamn good. They didn't give us too much tonight which I thought was smart. They had Punk come out, smile at him, then show him the ultimate disrespect by just walking out, barely acknowledging him. I loved this. Don't give everything away right at the beginning and build this up long-term.

-Butcher/Blade vs OC/Ishii was okay, The crowd was really into it. Not a huge fan of Ishii's strong style, because he kind of just stands there no selling a lot of offense, but I can see why people have taken a liking to him. He's not my cup of tea though as Suzuki does strong style much better. 

-Britt Baker's interview was cool because of all the Thunder Rosa name drops. We all know that Britt vs Rosa is the money match and Britt doesn't even want her name brought up. Good stuff. 

-Nyla Rose and Shida put on a decent match that really picked up at the end. Like I said before though, I'm just sick of Nyla and there is nothing she can be involved in that would interest me. She better be losing to Statlander or Ruby Soho in the semi-final. Loving the Deeb heel turn and her ongoing feud with Shida though. Hopefully Deeb walks away the victor.

-Great tag team match with The Acclaimed and Lio/Dante. Really like the Lio/Dante pairing as they have been killing it lately. The Team Taz dynamic is a nice little story for the undercard which will lead to Top Flight getting back together or Team Taz getting the W. 

-Sammy vs Lethal was on point. Both of these guys are so smooth in ring, but I'd say Sammy is more talented if comparing the two. Sammy's offense always looks great. Great showing for Lethal and nice way to close the show.

Tonight's show was more about the segments than the wrestling and I thought it was a solid post PPV show that set up new feuds and continued old ones. 

*Overall: 7.5/10*


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

I was worried about this card going in, but as usual AEW delivers.

I just wish we could see a DQ

Hope Lethal isnt now demoted down the card

7.5/10


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

shandcraig said:


> How was the show? Will watch tomorrow when I can


I hope you enjoy being Sports Entertained.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The show started pretty well with Bryan-Page. Page needs to grow a backbone and keep his charity-clique of untalented misfits in the back and let the talents with most potential shine on national television. The MJF-Punk exchange was the start of greatness. Pretty much all other matchups with OC, Hardy and Lio Rush were channel changers. Rush needs to go back to his managerial stuff that made him more over and interesting. The main event was pretty good but didn't extend anything for either man which was a minus. Overall, wrestling-wise in terms of interest and i'm sure translation of ratings= 3/10. And, In terms of backstage or promo angles it was 8/10 due to Punk/MJF and Bryan/Page.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Coming off a PPV this was a dud. Expected top stars wrestling. Not jobber Central. Rampage sadly looks better. Tonight felt like AEW Dark.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

KrysRaw1 said:


> Coming off a PPV this was a dud. Expected top stars wrestling. Not jobber Central. Rampage sadly looks better. Tonight felt like AEW Dark.


Welcome to AEW Dynamite, Fallout Episodes. They never have shit going on, so them going full bore with the Sports Entertainers is them at least trying.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

I had work, but it sounds like I shouldn't worry about watching. They always blow the fallout episode. But they at least had a world title program ready this time. That's a first.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Mister Sinister said:


> I had work, but it sounds like I shouldn't worry about watching. They always blow the fallout episode. But they at least had a world title program ready this time. That's a first.


Of course they did: they have WWE guys to placate with Sports Entertainment moments.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

ireekofawesumnes said:


> Haven't watched wwe in 5 years, I'll continue to watch aew and praise the good and trash the bad, like 95% of tonight's shit show


It's the same comments from the same people every time, you make a criticism and they throw out their buzzwords like e-drone, fed shill and "stick to WWE" I'm preferring AEW right now to WWE as a whole but I'm still gonna criticise the fuck out of it when I don't like something. 

Remember these are the same people who genuinely think pro-wrestling and sports entertainment are two different things when they're the same fucking thing.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> It's the same comments from the same people every time, you make a criticism and they throw out their buzzwords like e-drone, fed shill and "stick to WWE" I'm preferring AEW right now to WWE as a whole but I'm still gonna criticise the fuck out of it when I don't like something.
> 
> Remember these are the same people who genuinely think pro-wrestling and sports entertainment are two different things when they're the same fucking thing.


Sports Entertainment is a soap opera and requires one to remember their lines, because that’s all they do: talk.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

bdon said:


> Sports Entertainment is a soap opera and requires one to remember their lines, because that’s all they do: talk.


All pro wrestling is sports entertainment my guy, WWF back in the day was sports entertainment, WWE currently is sports entertainment, WCW was sports entertainment, TNA was sports entertainment, AEW is sports entertainment. 

Pro wrestling is literally just a soap opera at the end of the day.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

I thought tonight was a healthy dose of seed planting: (MJF-Punk), (Cole-Omega); storyline continuation (super clique - jungle express and cage) (Dante and Rush with team Taz chasing after him), (Andrade/FTR/Black - Rhodes/PAC/Lucha Bros) and storyline building (Hangman-Danielson). 

The in ring action was fine. Butcher has really lost some LBs, he looks really good.

Didnt agree with the way Lethal lost, the amountof self inflicted punishment by Sammy and the severe Selling of the ribs..just kind of overshadows Lethals debut a bit.

It was a class show with quite a few very interesting story’s being told


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> All pro wrestling is sports entertainment my guy, WWF back in the day was sports entertainment, WWE currently is sports entertainment, WCW was sports entertainment, TNA was sports entertainment, AEW is sports entertainment.
> 
> Pro wrestling is literally just a soap opera at the end of the day.


Of course it is all a soap opera, but only one style requires your main skill to be the ability to deliver lines. You don’t have to be able to tell much of a story in-ring, but you have to be able to talk. And talk. And talk.

My brother just recently told me a recent WWE show didn’t have its first match until 45 minutes into the show, and that was a PPV if I’m not mistaken.

There are different styles within the soap opera world of prowrestling. You have England’s submission and mat-based style, Japan’s strong style, Lucha Libre, etc, and WWE winning the Monday Night War has now created a belief that “American style” wrestling is synonymous with talking.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I’m sorry, but I don’t give two shits about Jay Lethal being made to look like a geek.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Now that I've watched Dynamite, a solid show this week honestly, more good than bad even though there was still some bad shit. 

The Good

Bryan's promo on Hangman and the Dark Order
Butcher/Blade vs Ishii/Cassidy
MJF/Punk tease (inject this shit into my veins)
Britt Baker promo (Hayter all fucking day)
Guevara vs Lethal
Max Caster, dude is insane on the mic.

The Bad

Rose vs Shida, skipped it after a couple of minutes
The Acclaimed vs Rush/Martin, I still don't fucking care about Dante Martin, give this kid some personality for fuck sake, why should I care about him otherwise?
Bryan vs Uno, probably Bryan's weakest showing.
Lethal losing clean, decent match but come on don't make this guy lose clean first night.
Super Kliq/Jurassic Express promos, good lord they're still fucking bad. Please stop having Jungle Boy talk it's embarassing.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> They got to move away from the instant pass out submissions.


No thank you. I love TKO finishes.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

BroncoBuster3 said:


> Man, I get the Ishii love in Japan but if you make Pepper Parks look like a giant maybe wrestling isn't for you. Also strong style is for lazy wrestlers who don't want to sell


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Man was it weird to see AEW open with a promo. What is this Monday night?  

In all seriousness I loved Bryan's heel turn and the match between the dragon and hangman should rule

Bryan destroying uno was fun 

Ishii and OC vs the butcher shop was a mixed bag. The butcher Ishii stuff was great everything else sucked 

Nyla vs shida to quote Eminem I just didn't give a fuck

MJF and CM Punk can be hooked into my veins immediately 

The acclaimed vs high octane was decent. Team tazz vs Dante and rush is going to suck. If I'm high octane I'm worried. Thing's don't work out well if you face the stable that makes the dark order look dominant. Brian cage is still in obscurity 

Jay vs Sammy was a decent TV main event 

6 out of 10. Your typical TV wrestling program nothing too special


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> It's the same comments from the same people every time, you make a criticism and they throw out their buzzwords like e-drone, fed shill and "stick to WWE" I'm preferring AEW right now to WWE as a whole but I'm still gonna criticise the fuck out of it when I don't like something.
> 
> Remember these are the same people who genuinely think pro-wrestling and sports entertainment are two different things when they're the same fucking thing.


Professional wrestling craps over 'sports entertainment', dude


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Really good show:

Danielson is so good at going from heel to face and vice versa and making it feel natural.

Ishii!!!! Tay Conti was giddy to see him as well.

Shida and Nyla have excellent chemistry together in the ring. Shida vs. Deeb 3 could easily main event a show as well.

Punk vs. MJF promo battles, yes please!!


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

I'm not sure about this show, Bryan turning heel was so random, it's always weird when they turn a big babyface, but I'm sure Bryan will rule as the arrogant ass kicker and not some generic heel. And let's be real Bryan has lost a lot of popularity after his miserable last WWE run. Ending the Darby/MJF and Punk/Eddie feuds so early is dumb, but I think they didn't want to continue with Punk/Eddie because the natural ending is a double turn and they don't want to turn Punk yet especially after Bryan turning. Punk/MJF should be fire though.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

T


DammitChrist said:


> Professional wrestling craps over 'sports entertainment', dude


They're the same thing dude, there's no difference no matter how much you try to say there is. 

Professional wrestling is sports entertainment, sports entertainment is professional wrestling.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> T
> 
> They're the same thing dude, there's no difference no matter how much you try to say there is.
> 
> *Professional wrestling* is sports entertainment, sports entertainment is *professional wrestling.*


Nah, one (professional wrestling) is way better than the other, dude.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> Nah, one (professional wrestling) is way better than the other, dude.


I agree, there definitely needs to be less WWE sports entertainment stuff in AEW like the Dork Order and Trashitty. They are basically The New Day except poorer workers. I expect one of them to start a dance gimmick any day now.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Two Sheds said:


> I agree, there definitely needs to be less WWE sports entertainment stuff in AEW like the *Dork Order and Trashitty*. They are basically The New Day except poorer workers. I expect one of them to start a dance gimmick any day now.


I'm glad that you agree, but we still don't know who both of those terms refer to since neither of those 2 names even exist


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> I'm glad that you agree, but we still don't know who both of those terms refer to since neither of those 2 names even exist


It is OK, one day your teachers/parents will help you understand how nicknames work. After that, you can probably follow the conversations around here a bit better. I mean, unless you think Adam Page goes around hanging men or Bryan Danielson is an actual dragon.

Simple concept dude. Not sure why you keep wanting to play a childish game like this, but it does help me understand why you would like goofy, immature stuff like the Dork Order and Trashitty. Let me guess, you like the pancake flipping too?


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

promo heavy but enjoyed it. Hangman/Bryan was great and was not expecting heel Bryan.

Punk and MJF sell a fued with no words exchanged because they're that good


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

So I just finished the first segment and felt the need to comment. What the absolute was that?!

Firstly we don’t even just get the great moment of Hangman coming out and having the ring… nope. We instead get the fucking dork order taking up the screen.

Then… fucking then… wow. What the actual fuck was that with Bryan? He literally didn’t even subtly be the heel. Literally one moment he’s normal Bryan then literally a blink of an eye he’s full blown heel. Not even just hints of it but absolute full blown heel out of fucking nowhere. Insulting the crowd, insulting Hangman, calling him a coward, dodging a match with Hangman using the whole ‘not tonight’ heel 101 promo. Honestly man, the booking in this company is utter baffling.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

Bryan's not a heel. In his eyes he's the best, knows he's the best and all others are below him. He's been an ego driven tweener at best since he got here. What part of "I'm just here to kick EVERYONE'S head in" did you miss?


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Well that must have been the worst episode of Dynamite ever


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

ShadowCounter said:


> Bryan's not a heel. In his eyes he's the best, knows he's the best and all others are below him. He's been an ego driven tweener at best since he got here. What part of "I'm just here to kick EVERYONE'S head in" did you miss?


Oh here we go. The usual AEW fanboy garbage response. Oh you just don’t understand.
Cool. Care to highlight the bits since he’s arrived then where he’s actively insulted the crowd. I mean should be easy since this isn’t a change of character.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

decent show (though I watched it on DVR and skipped through the OC trash and womens match).

MJF and CM Punk is exactly where they should be going.

Bryan as a heel is much better than what he was doing before. First promo hes cut since his vegan heel days that was actually entertaining. I have no idea why they have him facing every member of the dork order because as seen today, they can't wrestle worth a shit.

Lethal and Sammy was a decent TV main event and the acclaimed vs rush and martin was also enjoyable.

Darby and Mr Ass and his green kids sounds lame as hell and hopefully isnt something that goes beyond one television match.

The show flows much better when you have actual talent on it instead of the likes of Kip Sabian, Joey Janella, Sonny Kiss, Chuck Taylor, Trent? and the other riff raff the shows a year ago were featuring. Sadly theres still a few strays that need to be put down.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

DammitChrist said:


> Nah, one (professional wrestling) is way better than the other, dude.


It's still the same thing, professional wrestling and sports entertainment are objectively the same thing, there is literally no difference.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> It's still the same thing, professional wrestling and sports entertainment are objectively the same thing, there is literally no difference.


Vince will be happy that some people have believed that there is a difference.

Usually people said “hey Vince, you have a wrestling ring and the guys wear wrestling trunks and do wrestling moves, it’s wrestling!”

now finally after years, he’s gotten people to believe there’s a difference.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

The_Great_One21 said:


> Oh here we go. The usual AEW fanboy garbage response. Oh you just don’t understand.
> Cool. Care to highlight the bits since he’s arrived then where he’s actively insulted the crowd. I mean should be easy since this isn’t a change of character.


Is insulting the crowd the be all for heels now? He insulted the crowd cause they booed him and ruffled his ego not cause of a sudden turn. The American Dragon character has always been an ego maniac going back to ROH. As for your request for some "tweenerish" tendencies..

* Calling super face Eddie Kingston lazy and undisciplined...which Punk picked up on but it started with Bryan.

* Beating down his opponents viciously. Just because they were heels doesn't automatically make Bryan a face. That's black vs white WWE think.

* Every media scrum saying he's not here to help the young guys. Fuck the young guys he's here to kick their heads in and win titles. EVERY SINGLE INTERVIEW. He literally told you who he is but you weren't listening. Not a heel. Not a face. Just the best and he was gonna prove it.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

La Parka said:


> Vince will be happy that some people have believed that there is a difference.
> 
> Usually people said “hey Vince, you have a wrestling ring and the guys wear wrestling trunks and do wrestling moves, it’s wrestling!”
> 
> now finally after years, he’s gotten people to believe there’s a difference.


Exactly, and wasn't the only reason he technically called it sports entertainment tax purposes or some other financial reason?

It's just hilarious when you see people see WWE isn't wrestling it's sports entertainment, AEW is where REAL wrestling happens. Like yeah AEW is more workrate focused but it's still sports entertainment.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

La Parka said:


> decent show (though I watched it on DVR and skipped through the OC trash and womens match).
> 
> MJF and CM Punk is exactly where they should be going.
> 
> ...


Colt cabana can't wrestle a decent match? He is the best wrestler in the entire dark order that isn't currently in heaven


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Firefromthegods said:


> Colt cabana can't wrestle a decent match? He is the best wrestler in the entire dark order that isn't currently in heaven


Yeah, I’d say Cabana can wrestle a good match.

Though I’m not sure how many people at home want to see him wrestle a match where the winner is obviously going to be Bryan.


----------



## jameehayter (Nov 16, 2021)

DammitChrist said:


> Nah, one (professional wrestling) is way better than the other, dude.


Wait till they find out about lucha libre or Puroresu.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


this popped me when i saw it - spears is such a goof


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

I thought the first 45 minutes was awful.
Danielson just turning heel no warning no tease. Just because hangman is a face. Just seems like a pointless turn to me. Like a Vince Russo turn out of nowhere. They didn't need to turn Danielson heel and out of nowhere. I prefer a build up turn. Danielson should win the title. He's a big draw. He's somebody who chose AEW over WWE. You have to put the belt on him Tony. 

No follow up as to why the young bucks didn't help Kenny at full gear. Just video of Kenny looking sad saying he's gonna be gone for a while. And the young bucks hold the fort? Why didn't Kenny ask the bucks why didn't they help him? Wtf is going on here? 

Evil Uno wrestling does nothing for me. And did nothing for Danielson.

Followed up with Orange Cassidy and ishi Vs butcher and the blade. I thought the feud finished last week on rampage? Why is Cassidy friends with Rocky romero and Ishi? Can that be explained how they know each other? Video package on Ishi please. I don't follow Japanese wrestling to closely. Don't assume the people know. The match sucked.

Then 2.0 appear another job team in a backstage segment with Eddie Kingston who also while I'm a fan is booked like a loser.

So the first 45 minutes of the programme following your PPV featured the Dark order. Then a match with Evil Uno. Then orange Cassidy and then 2.0 ffs. Tony Khan.

Skipped past the woman's match couldn't care less.

Dante Martin and Lio Rush Vs the acclaimed. The acclaimed are over especially Max casters raps. You have to give them a win on TV sometime. Because they lose every single time. Dante has potential and I've always liked Lio Rush.

Team Taz comes out. And I like the stable or group but they are booked AWFULLY. Ricky Starks should be a big deal and Hobbs. But nope barely on TV. Yet we have to see Orange Cassidy and the Dark order on both shows multiple segments. And when Starks said look at what we've done for Hobbs career, I know heels lie and I love Starks but Holy shit the last time we saw Hobbs he fucking jobbed to Orange Cassidy an embarrassment to the industry. I feel for team Taz. Awfully booked. And again Starks should be close to a main eventer. He should be 'one of the pillars' I see more in him then Darby and Jungle boy personally.

MJF and CM punk. Thank god a feud to get excited about. The promos the material. Finally CM punk has something to get his teeth into. MJF has to go over here. Unless they do a series of matches. This is the one feud to get excited about.

Darby in the back and he's confronted by a 58 year old Billy Gunn. Who i have not seen since they turned heel on big show. The Gunn club, that was never followed up. I don't watch dark or elevation either.

Main event. Love Sammy but it seems like Tony doesn't know what to do with new stars. Jay lethal loses his first match and instantly now for me he's on the same level as Matt Sydal or Bobby fish.

I would give dynamite a 3 out of 10. Featuring job guys after a big PPV. No Cody, Black, FTR and Andrade just a backstage segment. No Miro.

Poor show in my opinion. I am harsh on AEW because the financial backing is there, the talent is there. Booking wise it needs to be better.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Well, i really enjoyed that

Danielson being a dick, hangman champ

the elite / cole / kenny having seeds of doubt planted in their relationships

lio / dante match

kingston promo

mjf / punk

and an awesome main even - sammy is so good

i was entertained!


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

La Parka said:


> Yeah, I’d say Cabana can wrestle a good match.
> 
> Though I’m not sure how many people at home want to see him wrestle a match where the winner is obviously going to be Bryan.


True, but the Cena open challenge was the highlight of 2015 so predictable doesn't have to mean bad. And Bryan is the guy who could wrestle a hat rack and it would probably be entertaining.

Maybe silver and angels may learn something


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

ShadowCounter said:


> Is insulting the crowd the be all for heels now?


stopped reading here because I can’t be bothered with this fanboy tripe. Like where did I even say it was the be all end all. Oh wait, I didn’t. I LITERALLY FUCKING LISTED MULTIPLE THINGS. Like seriously, if you are going to pretend to debate try not being just so blatantly two faced and disingenuous. 

But yes, if you unprovoked actively decide to go after the crowd and call them lazy bums then yeah… that’s a heel thing.

Now i’m done. You head in the sand fanboysare the actual worse.AEW, WWE, I don’t give a fuck. Fanboys wreck every discussion.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Fantastic show.

Really fired on all cylinders. Excellent crowd, brilliant maches, brilliant promos, teasing some interesting feuds and not a moment on the show wasted.

Big League CM Punk is all I've wanted. Him coming out and pretty much saying nothing to MJF despite the battle it could have been was fun.

Sammy vs Lethal was really good. They actually had me believing Lethal was going to win at some point, he's much better then I ever remember.

I am so ready for Bryan/Page. 

The thing with Bryan is he hasn't really changed from the guy that came in. Hes been saying since day 1 that he's just here to fuck people up, he doesn't care about the young talent, hes just happened to go up against heels. The turning point is Hangman. 

Its going to be a war.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Erik. said:


> Fantastic show.
> 
> Really fired on all cylinders. Excellent crowd, brilliant maches, brilliant promos, teasing some interesting feuds and not a moment on the show wasted.
> 
> ...


can always count on Erik to bring the truth reviews

agree with all of this


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Loved this show. I absolutely love the shows right after PPVs. The reset button, fresh new feuds and tons of promos. 

Correct me if I'm mistaken, but isn't this the first time Dynamite has opened with a promo? I know first pandemic era episode was the Elite cutting a promo but I mean more kayfabe promo. It was so fresh to see them open with Hangman's celebration. It gave it this "A very important segment" feel just because its the first time. 

Bryan heeling it up was right on the button. Perfect timing and perfect execution. Loved this segment. 

Punk/MJF segment was amazing as well. MJFs fall out promo from full gear was probably one of his best promos. And Punk coming out to put him in his place without uttering a word was perfection. Can't wait for their confrontation next week in Chicago.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

zkorejo said:


> Loved this show. I absolutely love the shows right after PPVs. The reset button, fresh new feuds and tons of promos.
> 
> Correct me if I'm mistaken, but isn't this the first time Dynamite has opened with a promo? I know first pandemic era episode was the Elite cutting a promo but I mean more kayfabe promo. It was so fresh to see them open with Hangman's celebration. It gave it this "A very important segment" feel just because its the first time.
> 
> ...


ooohh - forgot its Chicago next week

MJF is gonna come out all piss and vinegar    

gonna be amazing

Danielson v Colt will also get great reactions - especially with Danielson being a dick


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Just realised weve got a Bryan Danielson heel road map too. 

Destroyed Uno in Hangman's City. 
He'll destroy Colt in Chicago next week. 
Then they're in Georgia where 5 is from. 
Then they're in Long Island where Silver is from. 

Dragon is going on a rampage.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

One of the worst episodes of Dynamite in a long time. Turning Danielson heel is just beyond retarded. Could have just gone with Miro if you wanted a heel for Hangman. 

Pockets, The Dark Order, Matt Hardy all getting so much screen time after a pretty good PPV. What a fucking embarrassment. 

Feeding MJF to Punk already and doing a non-promo to kick things off. Just lol. 

The outlaw mud show is back after a few weeks where professional wrestling broke out.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Irish Jet said:


> One of the worst episodes of Dynamite in a long time. Turning Danielson heel is just beyond retarded. Could have just gone with Miro if you wanted a heel for Hangman.
> 
> Pockets, The Dark Order, Matt Hardy all getting so much screen time after a pretty good PPV. What a fucking embarrassment.
> 
> ...


really have a one track mind, don’t you?

almost like you’re not a fan and merely trolling










although you also said this and didn’t pass - so maybe a closet fan afterall?


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

That was a really great show last night. It had a strong intensity to it, right from the opening segment with Hangman and Danielson, to the closing and excellent, Guevara vs Lethal TNT Championship match.

Take away the big names of Danielson and Punk, most of the show was AEW originals and/or younger talent. No Omega, no Bucks, no Cole, no Cody, no Inner Circle, no Sting, etc. This shows you how deep their roster is and how much talent is actually there in waiting for their time.

That is how you build a wrestling company for the future. NXT 2.0 this was not.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Bryan came to AEW saying people were gonna get their heads kicked in, he had a no bullshit attitude, I don’t see how some of you think the heel turn came out of nowhere?? Either way, get over it, it was fucking awesome.

Punk vs MJF? Yes please.

I feel like Sammy isn’t as over as I would like 😭 He needs more character development.

Kingston vs Garcia? I’m in.

The Acclaimed need to win more.

Show was still 🔥


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> really have a one track mind, don’t you?
> 
> almost like you’re not a fan and merely trolling
> 
> ...


Yeah, he's one of the "regulars" here.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> really have a one track mind, don’t you?
> 
> almost like you’re not a fan and merely trolling
> 
> ...


Aww are you upset that I didn't like the show?

I did pass on pockets. I watched the stuff I was interested in and of course they dropped the ball. Opening with the Dark fucking Order, laughable.

You AEW cultists are genuinely the most fragile people on the internet, which is saying something. I've said plenty of positive stuff about the show but any criticism at all and you're suddenly a troll. Grow a spine and either defend that nonsense or just get fucked.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Irish Jet said:


> Aww are you upset that I didn't like the show?
> 
> I did pass on pockets. I watched the stuff I was interested in and of course they dropped the ball. Opening with the Dark fucking Order, laughable.
> 
> You AEW cultists are genuinely the most fragile people on the internet, which is saying something. I've said plenty of positive stuff about the show but any criticism at all and you're suddenly a troll. Grow a spine and either defend that nonsense or just get fucked.


no - i’m not upset

i’m just pointing out you are just another in a long line of trolls in the aew section and i hope you don’t think anybody gives two fucks about your opinion

you guys are so cookie cutter, i almost want to ask what is your ecpm


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

La Parka said:


> Vince will be happy that some people have believed that there is a difference.
> 
> Usually people said “hey Vince, you have a wrestling ring and the guys wear wrestling trunks and do wrestling moves, it’s wrestling!”
> 
> now finally after years, he’s gotten people to believe there’s a difference.


Sure, it is all wrestling, but Sports Entertainment is a very specific style of wrestling and has been for 24 years in my eyes: talk talk talk, no action.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

@Irish Jet @Garty @LifeInCattleClass remind me, you're adults right? Cause it's kinda hard to tell right now


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> @Irish Jet @Garty @LifeInCattleClass remind me, you're adults right? Cause it's kinda hard to tell right now


depends who you ask


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> depends who you ask


It's 100 percent fine if Irish didn't enjoy the show. Though it's sad subtlety is lost on him and he didn't understand the point of the MJF punk exchange.

But gate keeping is silly.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

La Parka said:


> Yeah, I’d say Cabana can wrestle a good match.
> 
> Though I’m not sure how many people at home want to see him wrestle a match where the winner is obviously going to be Bryan.


It’s not about the match, it’s about the journey. Believe it or not there are viewers that like the dark order. So it will continue to build heel heat for Danielson and also build the anticipation for a show down between Hangman and Dragon.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Firefromthegods said:


> Man was it weird to see AEW open with a promo. What is this Monday night?


This is bait, sir. Trying to trigger me early in the morning like this is just rude.


PhenomenalOne11 said:


> It's just hilarious when you see people see WWE isn't wrestling it's sports entertainment, AEW is where REAL wrestling happens. Like yeah AEW is more workrate focused but it's still sports entertainment


That’s all it is for me. A way of calling out the fact that if I’m watching WWE, I’d better be prepared for a legitimate scene from soap operas - wrestlers having discussions backstage while pretending the camera isn’t right there, talk talk talk talk talk, no action, etc.

You see more action on an episode of Jerry fucking Springer.

And now because we’re focusing on more of Danielson, Punk, and MJF, not to mention we’ll never be rid of Jericho’s ass, Dynamite is about to become the worst parts of the Monday Night Wars: promo promo promo, jobber action to break up the monotony, promo promo, main event. 


Top bins said:


> No follow up as to why the young bucks didn't help Kenny at full gear. Just video of Kenny looking sad saying he's gonna be gone for a while. And the young bucks hold the fort? Why didn't Kenny ask the bucks why didn't they help him? Wtf is going on here?


You must have missed the part where Kenny specifically said he hasn’t watched the tape yet.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Firefromthegods said:


> @Irish Jet @Garty @LifeInCattleClass remind me, you're adults right? Cause it's kinda hard to tell right now


C'mon man, I just got here! I haven't even started yet!!!


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

bdon said:


> And now because we’re focusing on more of Danielson, Punk, and MJF, not to mention we’ll never be rid of Jericho’s ass, Dynamite is about to become the worst parts of the Monday Night Wars: promo promo promo, jobber action to break up the monotony, promo promo, main event.


My impression is after a pay per view, shouldn’t they inherently be more promo/storyline focused? Seeds are planted for new feuds, some storylines get the bow tied to finish them off, some get the continuation, while others are enhanced.

I actually like Hangman being the first person we see and we got a promo. It made it feel important, and quite impactful. It was a clear turn from how the show is usually formatted, but if there was ever an occasion to do that it’d be for Cowboy Shit Day!


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

TE="bdon, post: 78933458, member: 740042"]
This is bait, sir. Trying to trigger me early in the morning like this is just rude.

That’s all it is for me. A way of calling out the fact that if I’m watching WWE, I’d better be prepared for a legitimate scene from soap operas - wrestlers having discussions backstage while pretending the camera isn’t right there, talk talk talk talk talk, no action, etc.

You see more action on an episode of Jerry fucking Springer.

And now because we’re focusing on more of Danielson, Punk, and MJF, not to mention we’ll never be rid of Jericho’s ass, Dynamite is about to become the worst parts of the Monday Night Wars: promo promo promo, jobber action to break up the monotony, promo promo, main event.

You must have missed the part where Kenny specifically said he hasn’t watched the tape yet.
[/QUOTE]

In a world where we live in, with social media exists and Kenny is the type who seems like he is in touch with modern world. It doesn't seem plausible. Seems far fetched in 2021 that nobody around him not even his family members would of told him, his best friend's didn't help him. 


I think what would of been better is if Omega addressed the bucks and then the bucks and Cole turned on him writing Kenny out for months.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Sad Panda said:


> My impression is after a pay per view, shouldn’t they inherently be more promo/storyline focused? Seeds are planted for new feuds, some storylines get the bow tied to finish them off, some get the continuation, while others are enhanced.
> 
> I actually like Hangman being the first person we see and we got a promo. It made it feel important, and quite impactful. It was a clear turn from how the show is usually formatted, but if there was ever an occasion to do that it’d be for Cowboy Shit Day!


Sure but with that many WWE guys at the top of the card, don’t be surprised if we’re about to be forced to watch at least 3 quarter hours of Dynamite be relegated to promos.

I think I’m going to be sick to my fucking stomach.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Top bins said:


> In a world where we live in, with social media exists and Kenny is the type who seems like he is in touch with modern world. It doesn't seem plausible. Seems far fetched in 2021 that nobody around him not even his family members would of told him, his best friend's didn't help him.
> 
> 
> I think what would of been better is if Omega addressed the bucks and then the bucks and Cole turned on him writing Kenny out for months.


Look: Kenny Omega is the last guy you have to worry about forgetting a detail. He typically posts on social media directly after a match, win or loss, even going as far as to leave a threat to Moxley pinned at the top of his Twitter for over a year. Kenny had not posted on his Twitter in over a week, which plays right into the idea that he has not seen anything.

Kenny is not going to miss any details. You’re overthinking it.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Firefromthegods said:


> It's 100 percent fine if Irish didn't enjoy the show. Though it's sad subtlety is lost on him and he didn't understand the point of the MJF punk exchange.
> 
> But gate keeping is silly.


But the people that keep coming to the "gate", are the same ones turned away every week... and I mean that in a logical sense. We're still hearing, "this show sucks, blah, blah, blah...", from the same people every day, week in and week out. Where and what is the end-game? I truly don't understand. When a person's opinion is the same this week, as it was last week, as it was last month, as it was last year, that's not AEW's fans' problem. The Cornette-isms make their arguments that much more childish and petty.

Fuck it, stop watching. We don't care.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Firefromthegods said:


> It's 100 percent fine if Irish didn't enjoy the show. Though it's sad subtlety is lost on him and he didn't understand the point of the MJF punk exchange.
> 
> But gate keeping is silly.


You’re asking me if I’m an adult because I apparently didn’t get the “subtlety” of a professional wrestling promo?

This isn’t a Jane Austen novel my guy. It was about as subtle as a kick in the balls.

I got the exchange. I didn’t even hate it. It just could have been better when you have those two involved. Could have left them off the show and have MJF interrupt him in Chicago with nuclear heat to start it off.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

bdon said:


> Sure but with that many WWE guys at the top of the card, don’t be surprised if we’re about to be forced to watch at least 3 quarter hours of Dynamite be relegated to promos.
> 
> I think I’m going to be sick to my fucking stomach.


I don’t know man, I feel like if it’s Danielson/Page.. Punk/MJF. I’m ready for those back and forths, I’m ready for those journeys. 

The quality supersedes everything.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Irish Jet said:


> You’re asking me if I’m an adult because I apparently didn’t get the “subtlety” of a professional wrestling promo?
> 
> This isn’t a Jane Austen novel my guy. It was about as subtle as a kick in the balls.
> 
> I got the exchange. I didn’t even hate it. It just could have been better when you have those two involved. Could have left them off the show and have MJF interrupt him in Chicago with nuclear heat to start it off.


But if we got the back and forth now, what else would we have to look forward to? It’s a gradual build. Seed planting leaves us wanting more, waiting to see what’s written in the next paragraph.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Sad Panda said:


> But if we got the back and forth now, what else would we have to look forward to? It’s a gradual build. Seed planting leaves us wanting more, waiting to see what’s written in the next paragraph.


I mean you would be looking forward to seeing what's next for Punk/MJF regardless of what happened last night.

As it is now we pretty much know already MJF will interrupt or attack Punk next week. It will be predictable.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Irish Jet said:


> You’re asking me if I’m an adult because I apparently didn’t get the “subtlety” of a professional wrestling promo?
> 
> This isn’t a Jane Austen novel my guy. It was about as subtle as a kick in the balls.
> 
> I got the exchange. I didn’t even hate it. It just could have been better when you have those two involved. Could have left them off the show and have MJF interrupt him in Chicago with nuclear heat to start it off.


No ? The getting prickly with the other two. I didn't want you 3 going to war over something stupid as opinions on a TV show.

@Garty I have not noticed this guy. I don't care about this guy unless I have to. I just don't want y'all flaming


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> I mean you would be looking forward to seeing what's next for Punk/MJF regardless of what happened last night.
> 
> As it is now we pretty much know already MJF will interrupt or attack Punk next week. It will be predictable.


... and if wasn't predictable, they'd be saying it's over complicated, it doesn't make sense, or there's too many plot-holes. You know, sometimes predictability is the simplest and easiest means to an end.

In wrestling, generally, there are times we've been given a swerve, but for the most part, people can see where a storyline is going the longer it plays out.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

This show far exceeded what it looked like on paper. Well done to everyone involved.

1. Pleasantly surprised the Hangman and Danielson segment started the show. AEW needs to do more of this. PUT YOUR TOP GUYS AT THE FRONT END AND IN THE MAIN EVENT. They did this last night (more on the latter later) and unsurprisingly, it worked. It wasn't the most memorable promo but it did what it needed to do. It's a testament to how over Hangman is now, and to his opponent's own greatness that Danielson instantly clicked as the heel in this feud. He didn't necessarily turn heel but when his killer instinct is focused on a beloved babyface, he can play one.

2. Nice transition to the Danielson/Uno match. And I loved how they laid this one out, too. No finisher kickout spamfest. No overlong struggle. Uno was outmatched and everybody knew it. Danielson just showed off his killer instinct and looked like an instant threat to the world champ. SMART. More of this, please.

3. Good little follow-up for Eddie with those geeks, who will doubtlessly lose on Rampage. Nice to see them continuing his arc. He's become one of the fan favorites. Take advantage.

4. Here comes the low point of the night. Unsurprisingly, when you put the Hardy Family Office and Orange Cassidy on the show, the show gets worse! The segment was passable because of the NJPW Ishii intrigue, which we hope will lead to an eventual Okada arrival. His name was brought up more than once. If you're going to put these guys on air, that's the best way to do it.

5. The low continues. Can this whole Pac/Andrade and Cody/Black angle end already? It hasn't worked. Andrade and especially Black could have been established by now as major threats to Hangman. Instead they've been dragged down from this. Let this 8 man be the end of it.

6. Now we get into the good stuff again. Shida continues her hot streak. I have to say she's improved in comparison to her reign as champion. Even her matches are better. They've become must-see attractions. Nyla won with help from Serena as expected, and this was probably her best Dynamite match. Please, please let Shida and Serena do an unsanctioned match!

7. It finally happens! MJF comes out and Punk responds to his bullshit - but no words yet! They know we all want to see this promo and we will eventually. Nice touch to make us want to see what happens next.

8. Darby. Why couldn't they put him up against someone better? Why is the Gunn Club even there? That is not going to want to make us tune into Rampage.

9. Dante and Lio win as expected. Not hot on the Team Taz angle. It really should be disbanded. It has helped neither Hobbs or Starks. Starks again showed his potential here but it's not going to come out as long as he's with this group.

10. After some short promos with various people, we get to the main event. Fantastic debut match for Jay Lethal. Sammy pulls it out in the end as expected but for fleeting moments you thought he wouldn't. Well done.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Erik. said:


> Just realised weve got a Bryan Danielson heel road map too.
> 
> Destroyed Uno in Hangman's City.
> He'll destroy Colt in Chicago next week.
> ...


Long. Term. Booking.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> It's 100 percent fine if Irish didn't enjoy the show. Though it's sad subtlety is lost on him and he didn't understand the point of the MJF punk exchange.
> 
> But gate keeping is silly.


Of course its 100% fine

but he’s not like a legit, or la parka or a couple of others who watches and are fans and then craps on things he hated

he craps on everything, all the time

that’s trolling mate - that‘s not a ‘fan disliking the his fav show and wanting to discuss it’

you might not see a difference, but i do


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Garty said:


> But the people that keep coming to the "gate", are the same ones turned away every week... and I mean that in a logical sense. We're still hearing, "this show sucks, blah, blah, blah...", from the same people every day, week in and week out. Where and what is the end-game? I truly don't understand. When a person's opinion is the same this week, as it was last week, as it was last month, as it was last year, that's not AEW's fans' problem. The Cornette-isms make their arguments that much more childish and petty.
> 
> Fuck it, stop watching. We don't care.


Insanity right? Doing the same thing expecting a different result.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

I really enjoyed the show. A more promo/segment format works for me as a fall out show. I don't want it every week, but as a way to set up the next feuds, I like it. Hangman's just finished a 2 year long story and is in his hometown. It is fine to start with him celebrating his triumph and setting up his next challenge. Bryan is a great heel, so I fine with him pushing in that direction.

Bryan vs Uno did what it needed to do. I would like to see Bryan go a bit further and maybe go the snap or tap route. If he is going to take out the Dark Order then really take them out.

I enjoyed the Acclaimed vs Dante/Lio match. Nice highlight of the younger tag talent. A Lio Rush vs Max Castor rap battle is definitely happening at some point, but it may just be a short pre match thing.

Good promo segment from Malakai Black. Just please get him away from Cody and let him focus fully on Pac.

Andrade needs to stop talking. I tried to give him a chance, but he needs a mouth piece badly.

MJF vs Punk - Yes please. I like that Punk didn't talk yet. Build that up because their back and forth will be incredible.

I also liked that with a promo heavy show, the main event was still a banger match for the TNT Title. AEW still has their roots and focused back in on that.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Of course its 100% fine
> 
> but he’s not like a legit, or la parka or a couple of others who watches and are fans and then craps on things he hated
> 
> ...


I see a difference dude I'm not dumb. I just don't pay attention to every post enough to care to respond unless they are aggressive or Dan or yamcha level


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

bdon said:


> Sure, it is all wrestling, but Sports Entertainment is a very specific style of wrestling and has been for 24 years in my eyes: talk talk talk, no action.


Yeah I'd agree with this. It's like music, there are different genres, it's all wrestling, but I mean lucha, puroresu, hardcore, deathmatch, southern, comedy, there are different styles and WWE has officially branded what they do Sports Entertainment. It's all wrestling, but you can't tell me WWE doesn't have a certain style that they generally stick to. AEW seems to be like a randomized playlist, you get lucha, puroresu, some hardcore, some technical, some comedy, it's a true variety show. 

Somethin somethin, styles make matches lol.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Garty said:


> That was a really great show last night. It had a strong intensity to it, right from the opening segment with Hangman and Danielson, to the closing and excellent, Guevara vs Lethal TNT Championship match.
> 
> Take away the big names of Danielson and Punk, most of the show was AEW originals and/or younger talent. No Omega, no Bucks, no Cole, no Cody, no Inner Circle, no Sting, etc. This shows you how deep their roster is and how much talent is actually there in waiting for their time.
> 
> That is how you build a wrestling company for the future. NXT 2.0 this was not.


No Cody, Bucks and Omega is a huge plus.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> I see a difference dude I'm not dumb. I just don't pay attention to every post enough to care to respond unless they are aggressive or Dan or yamcha level


nobody said you were dumb mate

that's why I highlighted it - now you know and you can decide however you want to deal with it in the future


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Last night's ticket count from WrestleTix:

Estimated Setup/Capacity => 5,672
Tickets Distributed => 4,863 (86%)
Estimated Gate => $284,030

Looked pretty full on TV.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Last night's ticket count from WrestleTix:
> 
> Estimated Setup/Capacity => 5,672
> Tickets Distributed => 4,863 (86%)
> ...


Yup, looked and sounded like a good crowd


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

I felt last night was a very strong show. The main event was quite an enjoyable match...they almost had me buying into the idea that Lethal might actually win the belt, with how much Sammy's "injury" was played up. 

Danielson isn't going fully heel, I don't think...but he's going to act heelish leading up to the match with Hangman. That's a good thing, IMHO, and adds a lot more anticipation to their eventual match.

Also really excited for Punk vs MJF. I think this will end up leading to Punk's first AEW loss, and MJF eventually winning the title from Page.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Not going to say much about Hangman and dark order. Happy he's champ. Tony doesn't get compelling tv. That's fine, it's reached its market


It's sorta ironic how well MJF gets it and how to expose a lot of what we talk about in here. Tony clearly likes him and yet he also pushes forward pm his product the exact thing mjf shits on.

Lol Eddie is goin to catering. This bro comes off like a real American that isn't spoon fed in Dorkville. Which is reality for plenty of people top so its a nice change over the endless spoon fed wrestlers in aew. When you see him its like you're watching a proper adult crime show


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Prosper said:


> Bryan playing the heel is surprising


If you think about it there are hardly two bigger babyfaces than Kingston and Hangman (maybe Darby). If the plan is to turn Bryan and Punk heel, they ALL have done an unbelievable job. Who in the world could have predicted three months ago that the fans would boo Punk and Bryan.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Danielson's path through DO means Hangman retains against him though unfortunately. Dark Order is the drizzling shits. Nondescript jobbers who even lost to Gunn Club, and are 50-50 jobbers even on the internet shows. 

Speaking of Gunn Club, I guess this is the ultimate test to see if Allin has any draw/star power on his own by putting him in a program with Gunn Club. Can he elevate Austin and Colton or do they draw him down? Austin is actually decent in-ring, Colton is green as grass, and Billy is too damn big compared to the rest of the roster. All act cringy as hell, Billy hasn't grown up since his nAo days eventhough he is close to 60yrs old for crissakes. No way would I put any of the boys in with Sting, or any interaction with him at all. We unfortunately probably get Billy and Sting physicality.
Eddie Kingston with 2.0 and Garcia. 

Where does IC go?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

As an aside - i am ‘all in’ on Eddie v Garcia


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

ElTerrible said:


> If you think about it there are hardly two bigger babyfaces than Kingston and Hangman (maybe Darby). If the plan is to turn Bryan and Punk heel, they ALL have done an unbelievable job. Who in the world could have predicted three months ago that the fans would boo Punk and Bryan.


They're not turning Punk heel yet, clearly given he's about to feud MJF. It would be stupid given how over he is to turn him - Especially as he's one of the few very good babyface promos. There's a lot of feuds for him as a babyface, he can turn when he sets his eyes on the title. 

Cody obviously has to turn heel. You need some high profile babyfaces that can talk other than Page.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> nobody said you were dumb mate
> 
> that's why I highlighted it - now you know and you can decide however you want to deal with it in the future


Tattle-tale lol


----------



## Smark1995 (Sep 18, 2020)

bdon said:


> Sure, it is all wrestling, but Sports Entertainment is a very specific style of wrestling and has been for 24 years in my eyes: talk talk talk, no action.


Do you want to watch wrestling without any promos at all? Do you like to watch 2 wrestlers this are just doing a long and boring 20-minute matches with a bunch of flips and dives in them and no story at all?. Is this what you want in the current wrestling ?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> Tattle-tale lol


I’m like the old maid hanging out the bar in the old west shouting ‘sherrif, dey gon kill each o’thr!’


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I’m like the old maid hanging out the bar in the old west shouting ‘sherrif, dey gon kill each o’thr!’


Snitches get stitches


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

yeahright2 said:


> Snitches get stitches


lol, they’d have to find me first

i’m at 1 south africa drive, murder capital 15, africa

i like my chances


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lol, they’d have to find me first
> 
> i’m in 1 south africa drive, murder capital 15, africa


I´ve just been waiting for a chance to use that line 😎 
Africa is a pretty big place.. Gonna take some time to go door to door looking for you


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

yeahright2 said:


> I´ve just been waiting for a chance to use that line 😎
> Africa is a pretty big place.. Gonna take some time to go door to door looking for you


Haha! A lifetime


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I’m like the old maid hanging out the bar in the old west shouting ‘sherrif, dey gon kill each o’thr!’


@Firefromthegods @Catalanotto @Emmanuelle


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Yesterday I woke up and had a nice country breakfast with eggs, fried potatoes and Canadian bacon I made from watching Cowboy Kent Rollins on YT. Then I went shopping for a cowboy hat, along with a nice flannel shirt, but not before having a BBQ bacon western cheeseburger for lunch. After purchasing my hat and shirt I went and bought some beautiful chaps as well. I never owned an entire cowboy outfit before, but god damn if I didn't look like I was ready to join the Village People.

I listened throughout the day to classics from Johnny Cash, Kenny Rogers, Garth Brooks, Taylor Swift etc, to set the mood. I also got to ride a Bull, it may have been mechanical but it was still a life long dream.

After such an exhausting day I retired to my rented Cabin and cooked a steak tougher than $2 and smothered it with J.R.'s Family BBQ sauce. I swear to god this sauce is so good it'll make you wanna slap your mama!










What did y'all do yesterday? Judging from this thread you carny smarks stayed home watching Dynamite and didn't even bother to celebrate National Cowboy Shit Day. You should all feel ashamed! Especially @LifeInCattleClass. I expected to see a country BBQ inspired meal at least, but you gave me nothing!


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

3venflow said:


> Last night's ticket count from WrestleTix:
> 
> Estimated Setup/Capacity => 5,672
> Tickets Distributed => 4,863 (86%)
> ...


I agree, I don't recall seeing any empty seats last night and if there were, they hid them very well. It's funny how all the reports of bad, smelly, obnoxious fans and the empty seat diatribes have all but stopped, huh? Wonder why? 

JR did say on commentary (I think it was during the Guevara vs Lethal match) that they were, "sold-out here in Virginia" and in the next breath, said that Dynamite in "Chicago is sold-out next week" as well. So he either said something incorrectly, or it was just supposed to be Chicago to plug for next week.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Garty said:


> JR did say on commentary (I think it was during the Guevara vs Lethal match) that they were, "sold-out here in Virginia" and in the next breath, said that Dynamite in "Chicago is sold-out next week" as well. So he either said something incorrectly, or it was just supposed to be Chicago to plug for next week.


Only empty seats were high in the upper deck so easily missed on TV.

Next week's show in Chicago is a 100% sell out. 7,030 tickets sold. I'm guessing Punk will wrestle next week.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Big Booty Bex said:


> Yesterday I woke up and had a nice country breakfast with eggs, fried potatoes and Canadian bacon I made from watching Cowboy Kent Rollins on YT. Then I went shopping for a cowboy hat, along with a nice flannel shirt, but not before having a BBQ bacon western cheeseburger for lunch. After purchasing my hat and shirt I went and bought some beautiful chaps as well. I never owned an entire cowboy outfit before, but god damn if I didn't look like I was ready to join the Village People.
> 
> I listened throughout the day to classics from Johnny Cash, Kenny Rogers, Garth Brooks, Taylor Swift etc, to set the mood. I also got to ride a Bull, it may have been mechanical but it was still a life long dream.
> 
> ...


I took a big olde poo and put a little vest and cowboy hat on it


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Could the next chapter in Hangman's story be that it'll be his new sense of confidence will end up being his downfall? 

Almost coming across as a bit overconfident? 

Within a few days of winning the belt, he's not only sent out a congratulatory press release about himself, hes created a new day in honor of his celebration, he has self indulged by buying himself a new car with horns on and decided to make his celebration about him and how he deserved the belt etc. 

Whilst those are all hallmarks of a guy that has overcome his insecurities and found confidence through a better social environment, I do wonder if the two contrasts between Bryan and Page plays a factor here. 

Bryan is no nonsense, has one goal and his eyes firmly on the prize. He doesn't care who you are. Whereas Page feels on top of the world, like hes just conquered his biggest problem and Bryan is no match for him because he beat Omega and Bryan couldn't etc.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Erik. said:


> Could the next chapter in Hangman's story be that it'll be his new sense of confidence will end up being his downfall?
> 
> Almost coming across as a bit overconfident?
> 
> ...


Hangman’s story will always be up and down

confidence being his downfall will be pretty apt 

the Great thing about his character, is the crowd will always pop when he wins the champ again


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

rich110991 said:


> Bryan came to AEW saying people were gonna get their heads kicked in, he had a no bullshit attitude, I don’t see how some of you think the heel turn came out of nowhere?? Either way, get over it, it was fucking awesome.
> 
> Punk vs MJF? Yes please.
> 
> ...


Austin had the attitude he was gonna whoop everyone’s ass but if he came out one week and started insulting and mocking the fans would you say “wElL hE’s AlWaYs HaD tHe AtTiTuDe He WoUlD kIcK pEoPlEs AsSeS”

Bryan CLEARLY has been a face. Then all of a sudden switches full heel last night.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I’m like the old maid hanging out the bar in the old west shouting ‘sherrif, dey gon kill each o’thr!’


Cattle is a group of cows.
That makes you a cow boy
Cowboys were prevalent in the old west
It is all coming together.....

@LifeInCattleClass is Hangman Page posting on this board.

I will take no comments to the contrary.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

JRL said:


> Billy Gunn vs Darby is random as shit.


The Gunn Club v Darby, Sting & Paul Wight on the horizon


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Prized Fighter said:


> Cattle is a group of cows.
> That makes you a cow boy
> Cowboys were prevalent in the old west
> It is all coming together.....
> ...


.... gosh darn it!


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Danielson is seriously one of the GOATs. How massively misused he was in WWE. I called him a B+ player, but now I disagree with my own opinion. His promo was SUPERB. Not caring bout being a fan favourite. Going out there and kicking ass. I am looking forward to his run at the top.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

The_Great_One21 said:


> Austin had the attitude he was gonna whoop everyone’s ass but if he came out one week and started insulting and mocking the fans would you say “wElL hE’s AlWaYs HaD tHe AtTiTuDe He WoUlD kIcK pEoPlEs AsSeS”
> 
> Bryan CLEARLY has been a face. Then all of a sudden switches full heel last night.


Austin’s attitude was heelish too 😂 He just didn’t insult the crowd until he turned heel. I’m not surprised at the Bryan turn, sorry if you are!


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

The_Great_One21 said:


> Austin had the attitude he was gonna whoop everyone’s ass but if he came out one week and started insulting and mocking the fans would you say “wElL hE’s AlWaYs HaD tHe AtTiTuDe He WoUlD kIcK pEoPlEs AsSeS”
> 
> Bryan CLEARLY has been a face. Then all of a sudden switches full heel last night.


Everything Bryan did was well within his character in AEW up to that point. The crowd hadn't booed him until that point, which is the only reason he barked back, and all he said was "of course Virginia boos hard work", it's a quip, he's not MJF burning the shit out of a crowd/city just because.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> .... gosh darn it!


Congrats on winning the title, cowboy


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

I liked the show. 

I'm a tad disappointed that Punk and Kingston aren't continuing their feud. The commentary team were putting over how they had never seen such hatred. Eddie laughs when Punk is busted open and he wears the blood on his face like war paint. The promo before the PPV was Eddie saying I want to beat up CM Punk. There was real potential here for Eddie to come out and say I beat you up. NOw I want to beat you. Yes, Punk vs. MJF sounds awesome. But we have heaps of time to get there. Eddie vs. Punk has the opportunity to really take Eddie to superstar levels. Now Eddie is going to be working with no names. 

I did like Kenny saying "I haven't watched the match back", so he still trusts the Bucks but he doesn't Cole... very interesting. Have the BUcks already turned allegiances with their cheek-kissing friend Cole?

AmDrag being heel Amdrag is amazing. Someone said in here that he should do his planet champion thing. I say absolutely not. No need for vegaism or any of that shit. AmDrag kicks heads in. He is the best wrestler in the world. Him hurting people because he gets a rush out of it is the best AmDrag. 

Man the Acclaimed's entrances, when they bust on their opponents, are great. It really makes them stand out above other teams. They are the future of the division.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Also, Danielson's "heel turn" will probably only last this program with Hangman. Think Michaels vs. Hogan.


----------



## VGK (Nov 17, 2021)

Really good show. Bryan turning heel with 1 promo was some good ass shit, looking forward to kicking all the Dark Orders' heads in one by one to get to Page. Also like that we're getting some fresh feuds, although I'm disappointed Punk and Kingston aren't continuing their feud beyond FG. Thought Lethal should've won the TNT title, but still a good match.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Lol at Bryan making Hangman looking foolish in his first champ segment.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

yeahbaby! said:


> Lol at Bryan making Hangman looking foolish in his first champ segment.


How did he make him look foolish?


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Sad Panda said:


> How did he make him look foolish?


I don't think Hangman's a very good promo, I think Bryan really showed him up in that department. He also came out on his own against heaps more guys which makes him look like a badass while Hangman hangs out with a..... cult of sorts?


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

AEW has been fkin awful lately man. Just watched the new dynamite and I was bored again this week. I hope MJF and Punk do great tho!


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

Hangman has to lose atleast once to Bryan.

He is over because he has shown weakness and then overcomes it, the worst they could do to Hangman have him go over Bryan in their first match.

Bryan is too fn' good to be a one and done. His current level is AEW champion level.


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

Its was an okay show.

My favourite part of the show was Hangmans and Danielsons confrontation. Danielson heeling it up and going through Dark Order will be fun. His matches with Cabana, Angels, Grayson and especially Silver and 10 should be great and show the world that those people really can go and are underrated.

Ishii and Cassidy didnt worked out for me. It might be a cool concept, but I was quite underwhelmed by the whole match and would have preferred having him presented in more serious story/match.

Punk/MJF was fun and I want more of it already.

Lethal/Guevara was good, but... the match didnt do much to elevate neither of them. Lethal has no direction and Guevara is the least exciting TNT champion ever.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Jammy said:


> Hangman has to lose atleast once to Bryan.
> 
> He is over because he has shown weakness and then overcomes it, the worst they could do to Hangman have him go over Bryan in their first match.
> 
> Bryan is too fn' good to be a one and done. His current level is AEW champion level.


face reigns should be short IMO. we like faces much more when they are not dominant.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Can we get Danielson cutting those promos every week please? That's the shit I've missed from him, when he actually spends time and puts effort into his character work instead of just going "I'm gonna kick your fucking head in" he's fucking good. Dude can play a developed character and work the mic with the best of them when he actually focuses on it.

Give me more please. Lean into your character work Bryan, you know you want to.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Just re watched the main event and it was great, though it would have been the perfect time for a jay lethal count out win after Sammy went though the table.


----------

